# Allianz wird immer besser!



## Atroniss (29. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,
Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.

Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.

Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Hat das was mit den Arena zutun? Weil die Allys in der Arena besser sind meistens, wegen den Rassenboni und auf Tunier Servern sieht man auch viel Allys. Liegt das daran das durch die Arena das zusammen spiel aufmal gepsuht wird und die allys das in Bgs umsetzen?Oder das die Ex Allys jetzt Blutelfen spielen udn merh Kiddyws bei der Horde sind?Ich denke nich so, weil jeder Mensch ist anders , mann kann sowas nicht verallgemeiner, allerdings sagen das viele das es ein Grund ist.

In Auge des Sturm,Alterac und Ws sind die Allys saugut, nur In Becken sind sie irgednwie schlecht.

Wie ist das bei Euch so in den pools?Wie hat sich das geändert in der Zeit wo ihr wow spielt? Erzählt mal Eure Ehrfahrung.


----------



## Arkoras (29. Juli 2008)

LOL! Zu geil! Allyanz wird besser xD
Ich bitte dich, weder in der Arena noch in den BGs bringt die Allianz irgendetwas zusammen, im Vergleich zur Horde ist es auf fast jedem Realmpool unterstes Niveau. Ausserdem kommen noch die ganzen Flames der Ally-Kinder, und das sind die Allys dazu, ist ganz amüsant da mal als Ally AV zu machen um zuhören zu können wie sie sich gegenseitig beschimpfen^^
Der einzige Grund warum Horde etwas schlechter wird, hast du selbst schon gesagt, ist weil die ganzen Légólás Nachtelf Hunter jetzt Lagolas Blutelf Hunter sind weil sie genug vom Verlieren haben. Sprich: Ally wechseln zur Horde weil sie nicht mehr verlieren wollen und damit ziehen sie die Horde runter.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Juli 2008)

Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)


----------



## Öbelix1 (29. Juli 2008)

wenns 2versch realmpools sind...vll ist in dem einen realmpool alli besser im andern Hordi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich Spiele Allianz auf Aegwynn (Blutdurst) nun nunja... Habe schon immer gefunden das Allianz und Horde etwa gleich oft gewinnen und verlieren... Ich selber merke nur das die schlechten BG viel mehr "auffallen" als die guten... Aber wenn man den mal überlegt merkt man das man vll 60 % der Spiele die man in letzter Zeit gemacht hat gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (29. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> LOL! Zu geil! Allyanz wird besser xD
> Ich bitte dich, weder in der Arena noch in den BGs bringt die Allianz irgendetwas zusammen, im Vergleich zur Horde ist es auf fast jedem Realmpool unterstes Niveau. Ausserdem kommen noch die ganzen Flames der Ally-Kinder, und das sind die Allys dazu, ist ganz amüsant da mal als Ally AV zu machen um zuhören zu können wie sie sich gegenseitig beschimpfen^^




bei allen Respekt, das ist aber wirklich so wie ich es beschrieben habe, ich bilde mir das ja nicht ein.Ich spiele sehr lange udn viel PvP.

Ok manchmal hat man das Pech das man in einer anmeldeschlange Drinne ist wo man vie verliert,damti meien ich das wenn das Bg zu ende ist, melden sich die Leute ja wieder sehr schnell an, udn wenn man das auch tut dann ist man wieder mit den gleichen losern drinne.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



Hinterhalt: Kann ich fast bestätigen *g* Obwohl die Allys in Arathi momentan mal wieder ein bisschen dominieren.


----------



## Faimith (29. Juli 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> .....................
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> 
> Ist das bei Euch auch so?
> ...




Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich denke ich, kommt es auch auf den Server an, was PvP betrifft... wir haben erst gerade letztens ein Mitglied in Gilde aufgenommen der uns Berichtet hat sie würden als Hordler in nem anderen Realm zu 90% gewinnen (Hab darauf net viel entgegnet ^^ hab net so ahnung von pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

In Eredar ist es eigentlich ziemlich ausgewogen, obwohl ich eigentlich bis jetzt mehr gewonnen als verloren habe, bei jenen bgs die ich besucht hab ^^.
In Auge des Sturm hatten wir letztes mal was ganz ulkiges, die Horde stand nur da und schaute zu wie wir allmählich den Sieg davon trugen.. O.o.

Und, vielleicht ist ja Ally nicht besser geworden ^^ sondern die Hordler schlechter xD..

MFG


----------



## Arkoras (29. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hinterhalt: Kann ich fast bestätigen *g* Obwohl die Allys in Arathi momentan mal wieder ein bisschen dominieren.



Wie bitte? Ich hab gerade mit meinem Hunter die S2 Sachen erfarmt und ich brauchte genau 20 Arathi für die Marken (20 benötigte Marken)
Der Hunter is auch auf Hinterhalt. Aber als Hordler stimmts schon, da fallen einen die BGs die man verliert total auf, als Ally ist es umgekehrt. Ich habe Hordler und nen Ally und es ist wirklich so, wenn man mit dem Hordler mal verliert (unterzahl, stammgrp was auch immer) und man loggt auf den Ally um in der erwartung das man da gewinnt, wird man auch wieder enttäuscht.


----------



## ramsleier (29. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht noch gleich ein Sieg im Arathibecken aus? Hab's vergessen.

Nee ernsthaft, ich spiel Ally auf Todbringer und muss mich wirklich glücklich schätzen, wenn ich in 10 BG's vielleicht 1 oder sogar 2 gewinne (Alterac) von Warsong, Auge des Sturms und Arathi muss ich gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden, ich weiss schon nicht mehr wie der Siegesbildschirm aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Allianz seit BC sogar noch mehr verschlechtert. Vor BC hat man wenigstens noch Alterac gewonnen, heute ist sogar das nur noch Seltenheit.

Mfg


----------



## Carbonek (29. Juli 2008)

Auf Ewige Wacht is die Alli gut, aber auf Ysera sind se voll schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (29. Juli 2008)

Bin zwar kein reiner PvP Zocker, aber wenn, dann spiele ich meist abend so ab 20 Uhr (Malle / Blutdurst). Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass eines der BGs von einer Fraktion dominiert wird. Hält sich ziemlich die Waage. Ausnahme könnte das Arathi darstellen, aber WS und vor allem AdS werden sehr oft auch von der Allianz gewonnen. Gravierende Unterschiede gibt es nicht so sehr, wie viele es beschreiben, aber naja, schlechte Erfahrungen behält man wohl länger im Sinn als die Guten.

Riggedi


----------



## Öbelix1 (29. Juli 2008)

nenn mir pls mal jmd nen realmpool wo alle ungefähr so gut wie horde ist oder besser pls^^


----------



## Kr4ZoR (29. Juli 2008)

ich wette das artet jetzt gleich zu einem "ay alda hordler pwns ally" "ay du *** ally is doch 1000000x besser als horde"-flame-thread aus....


----------



## Bruceridon (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm...seit das altereac tal nen neuen horde eingang hat sehen wir dort kein licht mehr(allianz).
Die kleine bg´s gehen aber zu 2/3 an uns seitdem.Die situation hat sich also gedreht.


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2008)

Stimmt !
In nur 8 Monaten hat sich das Gewicht verschoben und das liegt ganz SICHER daran, dass die meisten Kindern nun Horde spielen, weils als Logolas Alli immer auf die Mütze gab.
Noch letzten Sommer hat die Horde auf Tirion und Frostmourne 70-80% der BG's gewonnen und ich habe ganz selten in der Gilde und in Ini's Kiddis getroffen.
Jetzt rennen dir massenweise 12-14 Jährige Jäger und Druiden Kackboons über den Weg.
Die Kiddis sind ja auch fast immer schnell zu erkennen durch deppen zerg in AV Idiotenkurve, Taktik Null verständsniss, eigentlich nur sinnlos im BG rumrennen und es ist auch voll egal ob man da gewinnt.
Am besten ist es ausserhalb der Ferien nach 22.30, da verschiebt sich das Gewicht der WIN's wieder und es kommet auch vor das man 6 Games AV nacheinander gewinnt weil mit Taktik gespietl wird.
Und komm mir keiner, dass hat nichts mit Kiddi zu tun, das wahre Leben beweist genau das Gegenteil.......
Wenn ich schon im ADS 5 Leute auf der Plattform wie grenzdebiel von Li nach Re im Bild rennen sehe, weis ich das sind deppen Kiddis und das BG wird ein Lose und zu 95% trifft das dann auch zu.
Sehe ich jeden verdammten Abend.....
Schreib mal was zu denen und man merkt schon an der Antwort das die einen Satz der länger ist als eine SMS schon nicht merh schaffen.


----------



## atischa (29. Juli 2008)

vor 2.3 wars bei und schön horde gewann fast alles arathi auge av ws und jetzt av is zu 80%loose  auge zu 90%loose arathi 60%loose und ws find ich ist schön ausgeglichen kA was da passiert ist


----------



## Siebäsiech (29. Juli 2008)

Villeicht liegts daran , dass die Allys mehr Heieler haben. Jeder 2.te Nachtelf ist ein Dudu, und überhaupt jeder 2te Ally ist ein Pala.

Und die Heiler werden mit der derzeitigen Ausrüstung selbst für nen Raidgeskillten Mage wie mich langsam unmöglich Todzukriegen.

Ist nur so ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> LOL! Zu geil! Allyanz wird besser xD
> Ich bitte dich, weder in der Arena noch in den BGs bringt die Allianz irgendetwas zusammen, im Vergleich zur Horde ist es auf fast jedem Realmpool unterstes Niveau. Ausserdem kommen noch die ganzen Flames der Ally-Kinder, und das sind die Allys dazu, ist ganz amüsant da mal als Ally AV zu machen um zuhören zu können wie sie sich gegenseitig beschimpfen^^
> Der einzige Grund warum Horde etwas schlechter wird, hast du selbst schon gesagt, ist weil die ganzen Légólás Nachtelf Hunter jetzt Lagolas Blutelf Hunter sind weil sie genug vom Verlieren haben. Sprich: Ally wechseln zur Horde weil sie nicht mehr verlieren wollen und damit ziehen sie die Horde runter.




Geil, fast genau was ich geschrieben habe......


----------



## passpotou (29. Juli 2008)

scheint von realm zu realm anders zu sein, auf dun morogh verlier ich becken fast immer, der rest... 50/50?


----------



## neo1986 (29. Juli 2008)

LOL du denkst das wenn die allis auf deinem Server ein paar mal besser waren als sonst ist das gleich auf allen so? Die werden auch mal wider schlechter des kommt und geht.


----------



## Arkoras (29. Juli 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Sehe ich jeden verdammten Abend.....
> Schreib mal was zu denen und man merkt schon an der Antwort das die einen Satz der länger ist als eine SMS schon nicht merh schaffen.



Da hast du leider sowas von recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

Auf Blutdurst muss man als Alli zwischen 19 Uhr - 22 Uhr spielen, da sind die Siegchancen sehr gross. Danach wird zu 80% verloren.


----------



## wonder123 (29. Juli 2008)

also ich spiele auf dem realmpool schattenbrand und ich kann nur sagen das horde da wirklich in 90% der fälle gewinnt ....und dann wird vor allem abends immer der chat von leuten zugespamt die dann sagen : scheiß kiddies ihr müsstet doch schön längst pennen gehen ....kleine missgeburten oder sowas^^ . bei uns gehen auch vor viele allies afk wenn sie das bg betreten weil es ja auch ehre fürs loosen gibt ...leider.... zb vor einiger zet im arathi wir fürhten mit 500 vorsprung glaub so 1500 zu 1000 für alli und wir loosen dann noch obwohl es zu dem zeitpunkt 3/2 für alli stand oder sowsa auch in kriegshymne 2/0 für alli und dann loosen wir noch^^

aber es hat sich in letzter zeit schon gebessert finde ich.... wo du recht hast hast du recht^^


----------



## HostileRecords (29. Juli 2008)

spiele auf schattenbrand.. und da gewinnt die allianz zu 60% jedes becken, av und ws.. auge gewinnen die sogut wie only.. außer vllt 2-3 ausnahmen am tag :/


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juli 2008)

Auf meinen Realm (Mithrilorden) gibt es zumindest viel mehr allys als hordler. Ob die aber besser spielen kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Oimdudla (29. Juli 2008)

Blutdurst (Horde-Sicht)

AdS            is ziemlich ausgeglichen..aber am abend gewinnt man AdS doch öfter
Arathi         gewinnt man eig zu 70%
Warsong     würd ich sagen 55%
Alterac       wird immer ausgeglichener


----------



## Atroniss (29. Juli 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> LOL du denkst das wenn die allis auf deinem Server ein paar mal besser waren als sonst ist das gleich auf allen so? Die werden auch mal wider schlechter des kommt und geht.



nicht auf meinen Server sonder in ganze 3 Realmpools wo ich bin, ist das so.


----------



## Suyou (29. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte mich täuschen aber irgendwie kommt es darauf an wer hinter dem Pc sitzt und nicht welche Fraktion er hat :O was ist wen jetzt der one and only Neo in das Game kommt und Ally spielt, darf er dann nicht in den Bg´s roxxern weil er ally ist : (


----------



## Crosis (29. Juli 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...


ja es hat was mit arena zu tun...die PvP hordler brauchen keine ehre für s2 und sowas net die laufen mit s4 rum und haben keinen bock auf bgs-->die allys sind so schlecht die müssen durchs bg hoppeln um etwas equip für arena zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (29. Juli 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Wie sieht noch gleich ein Sieg im Arathibecken aus? Hab's vergessen.
> 
> Nee ernsthaft, ich spiel Ally auf Todbringer und muss mich wirklich glücklich schätzen, wenn ich in 10 BG's vielleicht 1 oder sogar 2 gewinne (Alterac) von Warsong, Auge des Sturms und Arathi muss ich gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden, ich weiss schon nicht mehr wie der Siegesbildschirm aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die Allianz seit BC sogar noch mehr verschlechtert. Vor BC hat man wenigstens noch Alterac gewonnen, heute ist sogar das nur noch Seltenheit.
> 
> Mfg



Das kann ich nur Unterschreiben !! ich bin auch auf Todbringer und fuehle mich von Blizzard eigentlich nur noch verarscht. Wir sind die aeltesten Server und haben zusaetzlich noch den kleinsten Realmpool. D.h. es spielen eigentlich immer die gleichen Leute PvP, es kommt kein frisches Blut und die Horde wird allein durch ihren Equipvorsprung immer besser und besser. Auf gut Deutsch, haben alle Allyspieler des Realmpools Todbringer PvP technisch die groesste Arschkarte aller Deutschen Spieler ueberhaupt gezogen.

Das is dann immer sehr lustig die Statistiken der anderen Realms zu lesen wo Ally anscheinend ganz gut abschneidet. Auf Todbringer sieht das Ganze ganz einfach so aus

Warsong : 95 % Horde Win
Arathi : 90 % Horde Win
Auge : 90 % Horde Win
Alterac : 80 % Horde Win

Das bezieht sich natuerlich nur auf Random Gruppen. Aber wenn man mal ne Stammgruppe machen will, wird man natuerlich durch die verlaengerten Wartezeiten von Blizzard daran gehindert. Somit is Ehre machen auf unseren Realm fuer Allys ein sehr sehr harter Job, weil wir einfach nur noch aufs Maul bekommen....

Danke Blizzard !!


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Stimmt !
> In nur 8 Monaten hat sich das Gewicht verschoben und das liegt ganz SICHER daran, dass die meisten Kindern nun Horde spielen, weils als Logolas Alli immer auf die Mütze gab.
> Noch letzten Sommer hat die Horde auf Tirion und Frostmourne 70-80% der BG's gewonnen und ich habe ganz selten in der Gilde und in Ini's Kiddis getroffen.
> Jetzt rennen dir massenweise 12-14 Jährige Jäger und Druiden Kackboons über den Weg.
> ...




sorry aber mit Deiner Grammatik und Schreibweise outest Du Dich auch als "Kiddie".


----------



## antileet (29. Juli 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich täuschen aber irgendwie kommt es darauf an wer hinter dem Pc sitzt und nicht welche Fraktion er hat :O was ist wen jetzt der one and only Neo in das Game kommt und Ally spielt, darf er dann nicht in den Bg´s roxxern weil er ally ist : (


nein darf er nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. Juli 2008)

bei uns is es ned so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es is relativ ausgeglichen. ausser becken gewinnt horde praktisch immer. khs auch.

50 50 ises bei av

auge gewinnt alli immer

blutdurst..


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> sorry aber mit Deiner Grammatik und Schreibweise outest Du Dich auch als "Kiddie".



Du Sorry muss arbeiten und muss schnell schreiben um so NAP's wie Dich durch zu füttern in diesem Land...
Leg Dich wieder hin...


----------



## Atroniss (29. Juli 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich täuschen aber irgendwie kommt es darauf an wer hinter dem Pc sitzt und nicht welche Fraktion er hat :O was ist wen jetzt der one and only Neo in das Game kommt und Ally spielt, darf er dann nicht in den Bg´s roxxern weil er ally ist : (


 wenn du meinen Eingangspost liest, siehst du das ich auch net so denken, das ist eher allgemein bezogen, ich bin halt jemand der sich mti sowas befasst, weil ich das tag täglich erleben.


----------



## lakiller (29. Juli 2008)

ich spiel glutsturm, da kann man ads daily getrost lassen, vllt jedes 10te bg dort gewinnt man, AV geht eigentlich so 50/50, AB geht größten teils an horde, ws ist eigentlich ausgeglichen


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Du Sorry muss arbeiten und muss schnell schreiben um so NAP's wie Dich durch zu füttern in diesem Land...
> Leg Dich wieder hin...




sorry aber schreibe nicht so einen Scheiss, wenn Du keine Ahnung hast wem Du antwortest. Da schreibe ich nur "grosskotzendes A..." (musste sein)


----------



## Mindista (29. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Blutdurst (Horde-Sicht)
> 
> AdS            is ziemlich ausgeglichen..aber am abend gewinnt man AdS doch öfter
> Arathi         gewinnt man eig zu 70%
> ...




sehe ich ähnlich, gleicher realmpool ^^

AV 50-50
Arathi sage ich mal 65% sieg für horde
Warsong würde ich etwas höher ansetzen, so um 65% sieg für horde
AdS würde ich 50-50 sagen.

mfg


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

allianz hmm stellt sich bei uns in ab und ads imer doof an ^^ aufteilen war ni gut

ws + av gewinn ich fast immer (90%+)


----------



## Nimbe (29. Juli 2008)

hmm also auf Wrathbringer is die lage schon etwas kritisch für uns Hordler geworden seit es S2 für ehre gibt.  

Kriegshymnenschlucht und Arathibecken sind sehr ausgeglichen und ist auch zum größten teil in der hand der Horde, weil wir da fast immer gewinnen.

Auge des Sturms gewinnen wir selten, was aber nicht an den "stärker" gewordenen Allys liegt, sondern an der Dummheit und Unfähigkeit vieler Mitspieler.

besonders hart trifft es und Im Alteractal, da hab ich schon tage erlebt wo nix gewonnen wurde, und dann wird natürlich sofort rumgeflammed und Blizzard die Schuld daran gegeben dass sie die Allianz zu überpowern und ihnen Av einfach nur so schenken.

Klar hat die Allianz Vorteile, aber wir bei der Horde haben auch Vorteile, die aber nur sehr wenige zu nützen wissen (auf wrathbringer keiner)


Und ich wollte mal fragen: mir scheint das die allianz immer die gleiche taktik hat (alles nach vor und Türme mitnehmen) und die spielen einfach besser zusammen weil da immer der heal stimmt.  Ist dort das Teamplay besser, oder auch so schlecht wie bei uns?





wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten und im ah verkaufen


----------



## Shrukan (29. Juli 2008)

auf Alleria also Todbringer gewinnt die Horde 80 bis 90 Prozent der BG's.
Alterac ist das einzige BG wo die Allianz noch Chancen hat.
Aber dafür geht Warsong immer relativ schnell und ads / arathi gehen mal schnell 4 zu 0 bzw 5 u 0 aus, auch wenns 15 vs 15 sind.


----------



## Natálya (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auf Sturmangriff mal Horde gespielt und in dem RP ist die Horde wirklich schlecht! Ich kenne nicht jeden RP, aber auf Verderbnis z.B. rennt die Ally planlos durch die Gegend, was z.B. gerade in WS sehr gravierend ist. Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht besteht die Horde auf Sturmangriff größtenteils aus Ex-Allys, aber anders könnte ich es mir kaum erklären, dass das anscheinend der einzige RP ist in der die Ally nicht ganz so schlecht ist bzw. die Horde wirklich verdammt schlecht.


----------



## Patschi (29. Juli 2008)

Sorry aber diese Diskussion ist mehr als lächerlich... Man kann es NICHT auf einen Realmpool oder Server schieben... Es hängt immer davon ab, welche Leute mit welchem Skill / Equip in ein BG treten. D.h. wenn man NUR in Stammgrp spielt, gewinnt man also zu 99 % der Fälle...

Das bedeutet dennoch NICHT das eine Partei Horde/Allianz auf diesem Server dominiert...

Es kommt lediglich auf das Glück / Pech an, welche Leute mit Skill & Equip mit dir zusammen den invite bekommen oder auch nicht...

Was Arena angeht, das hält sich auch hier die Waage würde ich sagen, denn jede Klasse hat seine Vor- sowie Nachteile...

So long

//out :X


----------



## HerrMoriden (29. Juli 2008)

@ VILOGITY und Bears - ihr seid echt doll 
da äußert vilogity seine meinung und wird gleich aufgrund von kleinen rechtschreibfehlern, die nunmal beim schnell schreiben passieren, von bears geflamt. 
der hammer is aber, dass bears die rechtschreibung genauso wenig beherrscht. echt unglaublich. sich über andere lustig machen und dann selber keinen deut besser. naja, so sind se.


----------



## Atroniss (29. Juli 2008)

Patschi schrieb:


> Sorry aber diese Diskussion ist mehr als lächerlich... Man kann es NICHT auf einen Realmpool oder Server schieben... Es hängt immer davon ab, welche Leute mit welchem Skill / Equip in ein BG treten. D.h. wenn man NUR in Stammgrp spielt, gewinnt man also zu 99 % der Fälle...
> 
> Das bedeutet dennoch NICHT das eine Partei Horde/Allianz auf diesem Server dominiert...
> 
> ...




Richtig, das sage ich ja selber das es nix mit der Fraktion zu tun hat, es imemr der Mensch der hintern Pc sitzt, nur diese Beobachtugn wie ich sie schildere ist nunmal so.


----------



## lexaone (29. Juli 2008)

ich war letztens bei meiner Freundin und ihr Bruder war grad am WOW zocken...da ich Ally auf einem PVE server spiele und sehr oft alle BG´s außer Alterac verliere wollte ich doch mal sehen wie er mit seinem Horden Char spielt (hehe spionage XD)...nunja er spielt auf einem PVP server...und siehe da er hat mit seinem Team (fast) jeden BG verloren...also scheinbar sind ally´s auf PVP severn wirklich etwas besser im pvp als auf PVE servern...(evtl aber auch nur zufall)


----------



## Philipp23 (29. Juli 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...



Stimmt. Wir verdreschen immer die Hordler. Darum weinen se auch immer wenn solch threads kommen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonsilver (29. Juli 2008)

ich spiel im realmpool raserei und mach seit einiger zeit mit meinem magier wieder etwas pvp. pvp hatte ich vorher das letzte mal vor erscheinen von bc gemacht. 

vom gefühl her würde ich sagen das zumindest in ws die allianz sich ein wenig gebessert hat, allerdings verliert die allianz trotzdem noch ein großteil der bgs. in arathi sind sie noch genauso schlecht wie vor bc, vielleicht sogar noch schlechter. als beispiel dafür wie schlecht die allianz in arathi ist: ich hab ca. 1-2 wochen nur arathi gemacht um an marken zu kommen, in dieser zeit habe ich insgesammt 3 mal gewonnen. d.h. von 44 bgs hat die allianz nur etwas 7% gewonnen.

das schlimmste ist sobald etwas im chat geschrieben wird was vielleicht sogar richtig ist und die situation zu gunsten der allianz verändern könnte wird man von einigen leuten sofort geflamed. wenn das passiert bricht dann teilweise noch eine diskussion aus wer der größte idiot ist oder sonst was.


das sind meine aktuellsten erfahrungen im pvp, muss aber sagen das mein magier nur 69 ist und ich nicht auf die 70er bgs gehe da ich befürchte dort nur ein opfer zu sein ohne vernünftiges equip. könnte also sein das es auf den 70er bgs ein wenig anders ist.


----------



## mezo (29. Juli 2008)

klar ist es von realmpool zu realmpool unterschiedlich. ich hab auf todbringer die erfahrung gemacht, dass die allianz nur sehr selten gewinnt. selbst av verliert man dort wesentlich öfters, als man es gewinnt.


----------



## Patschi (29. Juli 2008)

Sicherlich gibt es Tage an denen eine Fraktion dominiert.

Auf Schattenbrand gab es Tage da hat man als Hordler 1 von 10 mal ADS gewonnen... Das liegt jedoch auch am Unvermögen einiger Spieler... 

Ob Allianz oder Horde spielt keine Rolle, nur wer als Team zusammen spielt und nicht irgendwo sinnlos rumzergt oder gar Ehre leecht durch Bots etc... wird gewinnen...

Was ich als Erfahrung hinzu bringen kann ist, jedes ADS dem ich beitrete, wenn ich NICHT in meiner Stamm unterwegs bin, wird als Hordler in Unterzahl gestartet..

Das liegt allerdings nur an den ganzen BG Hoppern =)

//out


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> sorry aber schreibe nicht so einen Scheiss, wenn Du keine Ahnung hast wem Du antwortest. Da schreibe ich nur "grosskotzendes A..." (musste sein)



Bissl Brot zum Whine ?
Schreibst nichts zum Thema sondern Blubberst mich hier voll.
Also was erwartest Du ach so eloquenter Schreiber da als Reaktion.....
Wolltste auch mal was sagen oder ?
Un nu geh bitte Mami suchen und red mit ihr mal darüber.
So nu is mein Mittag um und weiter gehts.... du hast ja sicherlich noch die ein oder andere Stunde Zeit......


----------



## Yoranox (29. Juli 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Realmpool kriegen Allys nix gebacken.Aber es ist ein generelles Phänomen, das du, egal was du spielst im AV grundsätzlich verlierst ob Horde oder Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

HerrMoriden schrieb:


> @ VILOGITY und Bears - ihr seid echt doll
> da äußert vilogity seine meinung und wird gleich aufgrund von kleinen rechtschreibfehlern, die nunmal beim schnell schreiben passieren, von bears geflamt.
> der hammer is aber, dass bears die rechtschreibung genauso wenig beherrscht. echt unglaublich. sich über andere lustig machen und dann selber keinen deut besser. naja, so sind se.




tja das Problem ist halt das es leider immer mehr Leute gibt die nichts zum Thema beitragen und immer mit den gleichen dummen Vorurteilen daherkommen. Sorry aber soche Typen gehen mir nur auf den Sack. Das Forum wird nur noch zur Selbstdarstellung und zur Beleidigung missbraucht.

Lern mal euch vernünftig zu unterhalten und nicht immer jeden und alles als Sch.. zu sehen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn.

PS: ich beherrsche die Rechtschreibung so gut wie Du (siehe deinen Post). Dumm gell?


----------



## Yuukami (29. Juli 2008)

ganz einfach alle allis haben sich gedacht mhh spielen wir mal horde da gewinnen wir wenigstens und ZACK alle schlechten alle spieler sind auf einmal horde

*edit by -bloodberry-*
Beleidigung entfernt.


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Bissl Brot zum Whine ?
> Schreibst nichts zum Thema sondern Blubberst mich hier voll.
> Also was erwartest Du ach so eloquenter Schreiber da als Reaktion.....
> Wolltste auch mal was sagen oder ?
> ...




raufscrollen dann siehste meinen Beitrag. Noch Fragen oder zu dumm zum lesen?


----------



## AKmendon (29. Juli 2008)

Also auf dem Realmpool Schattenbrand wird es immer schlimmer. Zu 90% verliert die Horde kaum noch Wins im 70er BG's. Was aber Komisch ist weil im 60-69er BG's werden Die Ally sowas von schnell in Grund in Boden gestampft das man gleich nach ende des BG's ins nächste kann. Mir fällt auch auf das die Horde Ständig in Unterzahl startet im 70er BG. Während bei uns 3 -10 man sind stehen auf ally seite scoh 25 mann und erst nach 3-4 min. nach spielbeginn die Gruppe voll ist. Auch ist mir aufgefallen das die Beschimpfungen in BG's drastisch gestigen sind. Angefangen von Noob bis Mütter beleidigungen (Gossensprache halt)  oder dein Gear ist so schlecht kein wunder das wir verlieren usw usw. Was mir ernsthaft gesagt etwas zu bedenken gibt. Früher hieß es wenn du schnell und erfolgreich Raiden willst spiele Ally wenn du PvP machen willst spiel Horde. Ich bin auch der meinung das viele die im BG auf Ally seite oft verloren haben sich gesagt haben wir gehen zur Horde. Denke mal auch das nach diesem stand die meisten Hordler sagen  ( die nicht mit Blut  und schweiß mit der Horde verbunden sind) auf Ally seit zu wechseln. Mal erlich gesagt : Ich denke zurzeit drüber nach. Auf Allianz seite gewinnt man schnell BG's brauch zwar ewig bis man rein kommt aber egal und es sind immer genügend Leute zum Raiden da.

Im diesen sinne

Aki


----------



## Churchak (29. Juli 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



stimmt schon ,wobei ich find das allianz gerade am WE doch ne ecke zulegt man da also doch öfters auch mal auf die nuss bekommt. bzw find ich das es in letzter zeit recht viele heiler auf alliseite gibt und ich doch sehr oft wettern muss /y  "man geht auf die kack alliheiler!!!auf die HEEEEIIIILLLLER" ^^

ps was auch auffällt ist wenn man am verlieren ist und da einer rumweint und sprüche ala "puh hat keinen sinn mehr (allianz hat 2 flaggen im WS zb) last uns fix verliern! " kommen und man dann " puh geh ja wieder allianz spielen"  schreibt, immer ruhe im kanal ist. da frag ich mich auch immer dann " huch fühlt sich da nun einer ertappt? "  ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (29. Juli 2008)

Hinterhalt:Ich komme oft in Bg's bei denen es bereits 4:1 oder ähnlich für die Horde steht dennoch lassen sie sich auch manchmal zu sehr mitreisen :l
Ich denke es kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Tageszeit an


----------



## Naepfly (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch das Gefuehl das die Horde echt nachgelassen hat.
Vor nem Halben Jahr hat die horde doch sehr oft gewonnen. o0
Und nun? ...


----------



## Danj2008 (29. Juli 2008)

Ja nee will ich nicht sagen dass hängt vom server ab welche leute wo spielen es kommen leute und gehn welche  auf andren servern führt die Horde auf andren die Allys sind ja auch leute die beide fraktionen spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (29. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> [...]Ausserdem kommen noch die ganzen Flames der Ally-Kinder,[...]




Ich find es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheuert das ihr die verlorenenen bgs immer auf die kiddies schiebt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin auch erst 14 und sterbe meistens am wenigsten und mache auch noch deftig dmg!


----------



## Suyou (29. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> nein darf er nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Er ist doch aber der Auserwählte haben die keine Sonderrechte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrahams (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich spiele auf dem Realm "Das Syndikat", Pool "Raserei", HORDE

Meiner Meinung nach hängt viel davon ab auf welchem Pool man spielt. Hier sind die Allys und da die Hordler stärker.

Bei uns sieht das so aus:

AV: 
Nach dem Update das AV ist es für die Horde etwas schwieriger geworden. Nicht nur dass wir weiter hinten starten, es kommt ja noch die Sache mit den Tappen dazu. Die Ally Türme so wie der letzte FH ist für die Horde schwerer zu erreichen als für die Allianz. Ganz zu schweigen über den weg dorthin. Die Horde muss sich erst hart durch die NPC's und die Brücke schlagen, wobei die Allys schön in Ruhe außen durchreiten können. 
Naja nicht desto trotz ist hier das Verhältnis 50:50.

Auge:
Wenn das Spiel mit 15 gegen 15 startet hat die Horde eine 40%ige Chance zu gewinnen. Leider meistens nicht der Fall. Das Spiel beginnt in der Regel mit 6-10 Hordlern. Dann sinkt die Chance auf 10% wenn die Allys sich klug verhalten.

WS:
Recht ausgeglichen würde sagen wie AV 50:50 Chance.

Arathi:
Naja hier habe ich so gut wie kein Spiel verloren, wenn die Horde von Anfang an mit 15 Mann startet. Meine Sichtweise 95% WIN. Es kommt mal vor das die Horde mit weniger als 10 Mann anfängt und im Lauf des Kampfes komplett wird, dann ist es etwas schwieriger: Würde dann auch zu 50:50  tendieren.

Naja im Grunde hat jeder bei uns eine Chance (außer vielleicht in Arathi) es kommt halt nur darauf an in welches Schlachtfeld man kommt. Manchmal hat man Pech und es sind im Team lauter grün/blau equipten Twinks die wild ohne ein Verständnis durch die Gegend laufen, und auf der Anderen Seite full s3/s4 allys im Alleingang alles weghauen. Und manchmal ist es halt umgekehrt.

Am liebsten und spannendsten finde ich die Bg's die recht knapp ausgehen. Die machen auch am meisten Spaß. Auch wenn viele sich dann wegen mangels Ehre beschweren und leaven….

CU


----------



## Bihd (29. Juli 2008)

also ich seh das so wenn du tagsüber pvp machst verliert man fast jedes games geht man aber abends rein da gewinnt man um 100% ...
ich denk mir das mal so von wegen das die kiddis nachts um 2uhr nicht mehr vorm pc sitzen und bock haben auf pvp 
naja ich würd mich aber freuen wenn man auch tagsüber wieder gewinnen kann^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> tja das Problem ist halt das es leider immer mehr Leute gibt die nichts zum Thema beitragen und immer mit den gleichen dummen Vorurteilen daherkommen. Sorry aber soche Typen gehen mir nur auf den Sack. Das Forum wird nur noch zur Selbstdarstellung und zur Beleidigung missbraucht.
> 
> Lern mal euch vernünftig zu unterhalten und nicht immer jeden und alles als Sch.. zu sehen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn.
> 
> PS: ich beherrsche die Rechtschreibung so gut wie Du (siehe deinen Post). Dumm gell?



Ownt by himself.....

Ok, Deine Meinung ist die richtige, Du bist hier der Erwachsene und der einzig tolle der zum Thema was sinnvolles beigetragen hat.

Hinweiss..... Du hast keine interesse an diesem Fred ? Dann nicht lesen.....
Zu dumm um das zu befolgen oder gar zu verstehen ?


----------



## HerrMoriden (29. Juli 2008)

> PS: ich beherrsche die Rechtschreibung so gut wie Du (siehe deinen Post). Dumm gell?





> raufscrollen dann siehste meinen Beitrag. Noch Fragen oder zu dumm zum lesen?



da fühlt sich aber einer gleich angegriffen. ich will ja keine grundsatzdisskusion daraus machen. aber irgendwie.. irgendwie schreit die dummheit von bears danach. 
vote for kick all naps including bears..


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Stimmt !
> In nur 8 Monaten hat sich das Gewicht verschoben und das liegt ganz SICHER daran, dass die meisten Kindern nun Horde spielen, weils als Logolas Alli immer auf die Mütze gab.
> Noch letzten Sommer hat die Horde auf Tirion und Frostmourne 70-80% der BG's gewonnen und ich habe ganz selten in der Gilde und in Ini's Kiddis getroffen.
> Jetzt rennen dir massenweise 12-14 Jährige Jäger und Druiden Kackboons über den Weg.
> ...




ok mein Grosser

nun lese Dir Deinen Post nochmals laut vor und schreib mir dann was sinnvolles da drinn steht. Ok?

Ps: ich dachter Du arbeitest? Wie kannst Du dann die ganze Zeit schreiben?


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> ok mein Grosser
> 
> nun lese Dir Deinen Post nochmals laut vor und schreib mir dann was sinnvolles da drinn steht. Ok?
> 
> Ps: ich dachter Du arbeitest? Wie kannst Du dann die ganze Zeit schreiben?



Ich darf das und kann eben mehrere Dinge auf einmal.....
Und ? was ? Ist meine Beobachtung....und nicht nur meine glaub mir.
Warum fühlst Du Dich davon angegriffen ?
Hast DU irgendeinen sinnvollen Kommentar dazu gegeben... nein

Stimmt, nicht alle Kiddis sind deppen und es gibt auch welche die das Game verstehen und das PvP System im BG.
Aber die kann man doch an einer Hand abzählen.
Ok, ich habe den Vorteil das ich 2 Stealth Klassen spiele und im Stealth Aktionen beobachten kann das sträuben einem sich die Haare.
Wenn ich schon im AV sehe, dass fast alle durch die Deppen Kurve reiten obwohl 5 vor Beginn des Games geschrieben haben das man sich unter der Brücke trifft, dann muss ich einfach lachen.

Dann Kinder Sätze lesen muss, dass es ja dann so langweilig ist und ewwwwig dauert bis das Game rum ist, dann fühle ich mich bestätigt.
Wie gesagt, auf Tirion war es bis Dez 2007 so, dass man als Alli von der Horde nur auf die Backen bekommen hat und auf Frost ist es erst in den letzten
8 Monaten schlimmer geworden.

Ach ja und lese Dir mal den einen Comment des 14 Jährigen hier durch.... mache viel Schaden im BG..... Ähhh ja sorry Kollege, aber was hat der DMG im BG für eine Bedeutung ?
Kann ich Dir sagen, weil die Kiddis es geil finden, im RECOUNT DMG Meter etc.... und der Statistik ganz oben zu stehen und sich denken damit sind sie der Gooosu, die Roxxor über IMBA Player.
Da wird der Sinn des BG's zur Nebensache, Hauptsache man stand ganz oben dabei...... Hauptsache xx Allis, Hordler getötet.... 20x verloren, aber hey, Kack doch drauf, Hauptsache Recount in Chan posten......
Jo und wenn Dir meine Meinung nicht passt, da kack ich drauf.....Machs Fenster auf und......


----------



## Patschi (29. Juli 2008)

Genug geflamet? 

hmmz... ich kann dir aber auch nicht zu 100 % Recht geben, was die Kiddies angeht, denn auch ziemlich viele ältere (ü. 25) sind in ihrer Entwicklung auch noch nicht so weit und stehen durchaus unter manch 16 jährigen...

Das Alter spielt bei diesem Thema auch an sich keine Rolle, genauso wenig das rerollen auf irgendwelche Klassen/Rassen/Fraktionen... 

Entweder man beherrscht einen Char und versteht den SINN des BG's ,der es durchaus NICHT ist am meisten DMG zu machen und wenig zu sterben...
oder man lässt es bleiben...

Das kann ein 14 jähriger genauso wie ein ü 30 jähriger... 

Also nocheinmal btt... Man kann das ganze NICHT auf Fraktion/Alter/Equip etc minimieren, denn was bringen dir z.B.  15 voll s4 Chars die nur doof rumzergen aber den Sinn des BG's nicht verstehen und dennoch verlieren?

Egal ob sie alle über 25 sind oder unter 16... solange es kein Teamplay und das nötige Wissen bei 90 % der Teammitgliedern besteht, wirst du auch NICHT ein BG gewinnen, es sei denn die Gegenseite ist genauso bescheuert ;D

my 2 cents...

//out

p.s.: Sucht euch ne Stammgrpe wenn ihr genug vom verlieren habt... ;D


----------



## Animos93 (29. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir aufn realm ist die Allianz schlecht, war schon immer schlecht und wird auch immer schlecht bleibenXD


----------



## Schamson (29. Juli 2008)

Also auf Baelgun gewinnt die Allianz ab Mitternacht bis ca. 12 Uhr Mittags alles. Von 12 bis Mitternacht ist es als ally dann sinnlos in bgs zu gehen, das die Horde da nur durchmetzelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (29. Juli 2008)

ist doch ganz klar, dass uns hordis die blutelfen mächtig runterziehen. Was willste von kiddies und schwuchteln auch anderes erwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin deshalb dafür, dass die blutelfen den allies zugeordnet  werden, und zwar schnell!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (29. Juli 2008)

also ich spiele auf aman´thul auf ally seiten und man kann davon ausgehen das man warsong verliert arathi ist ebenfalls ziemlich mies (meistens gewinnt die horde 2000 zu 500) und auge ist auch nicht viel besser als arathi 
nur alterac gewinnt meistens ally !!

aber naja ist ja überall anders


----------



## Patschi (29. Juli 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> ist doch ganz klar, dass uns hordis die blutelfen mächtig runterziehen. Was willste von kiddies und schwuchteln auch anderes erwarten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du spielst selber einen oder? 

Wo lag bitte der Sinn deines Posts? Du teilst allen mit, das du Blutelfen schwul und kindisch findest, hast aber zu 100 % sicher mindestens EINEN erstellt um mal reinzuschauen... 

Also bitte MR. Erwachsen & Hetero... Wie kannst du eine Figur/Rasse aus einem Spiel auf die allgemeine Menschheit beziehen?

Wenn du schon dabei bist, teil uns deine Klasse & Rasse mit und wir beziehen sie alle auf DICH ALS MENSCHEN...

Merkst solangsam selber etwas?

Nun gut... Wollen ja hieraus keinen Flamethread machen, was er durchaus schon geworden ist, aber bezieh dich aufs Topic (sinnvoll) oder lass es bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//peace out


----------



## youngceaser (29. Juli 2008)

bei uns auf rajjax kann man als hordler daylipvp irgendwie immer nur morgens oder abends machen tagsüber sind irgendwie nur nobbs drin oder besere allys ^^


----------



## Teclador1982 (29. Juli 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> ist doch ganz klar, dass uns hordis die blutelfen mächtig runterziehen. Was willste von kiddies und schwuchteln auch anderes erwarten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG

Vielleicht übertreibe ich jetzt, aber erkenne ich da ne leichte rasistische Einstellung gegen Homosexuele Mitmenschen ? Würde mir meinen Text nochmal durchlesen und in den Keller gehen, um mich zu schämen.

Zum Topic:

Also wen ich, als Allianz spieler (FDS), mal BGs gehe (was nicht oft ist) den sehe ich uns im AV öffter verlieren und in den anderen ist es ausgeglichen.

Allgemein: 

Ob nun mehr geistige "Kiddys" bei der Allianz oder Horde sind, weiss ich nicht. Aber solche Bemerkungen wie oben (und auch viele anderen) zeigen mir das zumindest mehr geistige "Kiddys" auf seiten der Horde hier im Forum sind. Ich lese meistens nur von der Horde irgendwelche Flames/Bemerkungen von wegen das die Allianz ja so schlecht sind und nur aus "Kiddys" bestehe.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (29. Juli 2008)

Patschi schrieb:


> Sorry aber diese Diskussion ist mehr als lächerlich... Man kann es NICHT auf einen Realmpool oder Server schieben... Es hängt immer davon ab, welche Leute mit welchem Skill / Equip in ein BG treten. D.h. wenn man NUR in Stammgrp spielt, gewinnt man also zu 99 % der Fälle...
> 
> Das bedeutet dennoch NICHT das eine Partei Horde/Allianz auf diesem Server dominiert...
> 
> ...



Oh doch, meiner Meinung nach, kann der Realmpool durchaus Einfluss auf die Win/Lost Situation haben. Beispiel mein Server Antonidas im Realm Todbringer. Die ältesten deutschen Server sind im kleinsten Realmpool mit nur 5 !! Servern. Das heisst, wenn ein Ungleichgewicht in der Win/Lost Statistik vorhanden ist (und das ist es definitiv) dann kann dieses wesentlich schwieriger, wenn nicht sogar gar nicht mehr ausbalanciert werden als bei größeren Realmpools. Erstens weil der Bevölkerungszuwachs auf den alten Servern wesentlich geringer ist (dh. weniger frisches Blut) und zweitens weil aufgrund der geringen Serveranzahl in Relation zu anderen Pools wesentlich weniger Variationsmöglichkeiten der Randomgruppen vorhanden sind (auf gut Deutsch du triffst immer die gleichen Leute die dir aufs Maul geben). Gekoppelt mit der allgemeinen Unfähigkeit der Allianz entsteht dadurch eine Abwärtsspirale die nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist...
Dies ist ein Faktor den Blizzard durchaus ändern könnte, indem die Realmpools ENDLICH mal fair aufgeteilt werden....aber als PvPler ist man halt einfach fuer Blizzard der Arsch ohne Rechte......wir armen Ally Schweine auf Todbringer...


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Juli 2008)

also ich spiele alli und horde (in zukunft aber wahrscheinlich nur noch horde) im realmpool glutsturm und mein eindruck ist daß fast immer die horde gewinnt.
vor allem im arathibecken verlieren die allis fast immer.
zu zeiten als ich noch die abzeichen brauchte habe ich teilweise 17-18 mal arathi machen müssen um 20 abzeichen zu bekommen das war totaler frust.
nur im alteractal haben bis dezember 07 die allis fast immer gewonnen....aber das hat sich schlagartig geändert.
schon mal vorab für die flamer: das ist mein subjektives empfinden wenn es einer anders sieht ist das ja in ordnung und kein grund auszurasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch von der Horde zur Allianz gewechselt, aber nicht wegen PvP o.Ä., sondern weil die "Horde" nur noch aus einem großen Haufen Blutelfen und ein paar Untoten besteht, der Rest ist schon fast zur Randgruppe geworden.


----------



## Shamai-Arthas (29. Juli 2008)

das ist absolut unterschiedlich wer wo dominiert ich spiele seit fast 3 jahren horde auf arthas und muss sagen das sich das spielverhalten der horde bei uns generell verschlechtert hat da blizzard unbedingt meinte und pve server in den bg realm schmeißen zu müssen denn während die spieler von den pvp server merkwürdigerweise die meisten kills haben selbst ich mit einem healschami und einem healpala habe mehr kills als ein warlock von einem pve server und die spieler von den pve servern flamen noch bevor der bg beginnt "wäh wir werden verlieren",... und machen nichts außer dumm rumstehen und wagen nicht einmal einen angriff - das nenne ich doch mal motivation,.. wenn meine gilde mit der einstellung in bt gehen würde würden wir nicht einmal supremus legen und der ist nun wirklich einfach.


----------



## Manniac (29. Juli 2008)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Ich find es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheuert das ihr die verlorenenen bgs immer auf die kiddies schiebt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das meint er glaube ich.

"Sterbe wenig und mach heftig DMG"

WOAH !!! heftig DMG braucht man auch !!! Zergen und so..


----------



## BenBella (29. Juli 2008)

Kann ich auch bestätigen...Horde läßt nach und zwar net wenig.Wenn man sieht das man Horde in Arathie 5:0 absschießt das sagt das schon viel aus...

Das zu Erklären ist auch net schwer...Durch das ewige rumgeflame das Ally eh nix draufhat und immer verliert sind die sogenannten ,,Kiddies,, über die sich immer soviel aufgeregt wird (wobei da auch viele über 18 Jahre dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) natürlich zur Horde gewechselt.Man will ja auf der Gewinnerseite stehn und nicht ständig verlieren.

Seh ich ja auch schon wenn ich meine Freundin beim zocken zugucke...die spielt Blutelf und dort hat sich der Allgemeine/Handels Chat genauso zum schlechten gewendet wie früher bei der Ally.

Viel rumgezicke,Rechtschreibflames und ständiges ,,L2P,, oder ,,Kacknoob,, geflame genau wie das in Hauptstädten rumgebettel hat extrem zugenommen.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Juli 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



Spiele auch auf Hinterhalt- als Ally angefangen und nun zur Horde gegangen. Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Ab und zu gewinnt die Ally mal in den besagten BGs- aber das ist sau selten.
Allerdings ist mir auf Hordenseite aufgefallen: Die meisten heulen rum, dass das equip der Allys viel besser ist und deshalb machen sie gar nicht erst was. Noch dazu ist die Horde ab und zu "unterbelegt" wenn es los geht.
Aber Alterac- joa... Da wechseln sich die Seiten, da gewinnt die Ally fast nur und die Horde selten^^


----------



## Netamleben (29. Juli 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



Also als ich die letzten male auf Hinterhalt im AV war haben wir eigentlich immer gewonnen. Im Auge war es, meiner Meinung nach, immer sehr ausgeglichen.



ZAM schrieb:


> Hinterhalt: Kann ich fast bestätigen *g* Obwohl die Allys in Arathi momentan mal wieder ein bisschen dominieren.



Ja, Arathi is schlimm, ohne vernünftige gruppe hat hat man da schon verloren, was bei der Horde in letzter Zeit leider zu oft passiert.


----------



## Sonsbecker (29. Juli 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



auf ysera verlieren wir (alli) auch immer. 

da gibt es ständig so viele selbsternannte chefstrategen, die den channel im bg mit befehlen und ratschlägen vollspammen -müssen alles mages sein (alle 3 minuten eine taste) oder schurken (rein in die verstohlenheit und wieder raus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mit meinen chars habe schon schwierigkeiten im BG einen kurzen satz zu tippen, diese herrschaften verfassen echte ratgeber zum jeweiligen BG - und weil sie so herrisch damit herüberkommen, denkt sich der ab und spielende - ihr könnt mich mal.

dazu noch die teilweise gehirnamputierten, die sich ihr lila von der omma erspielen lassen, um damit nachher wie irre in sw oder IF rumhopsen - sich in inzen einladen und dann ausser den bewegungen, die omma an sie weitergegeben haben, nichts wissen im bereich taktik.

ergo - bei der horde scheint es mehr disziplin und absprachen zu geben, oder, man möge mich korrigieren, das alter liegt mindestens 5 jahre über dem der meisten allis (durchschnitt)

ich gehe gar nimmer ins pvp - ich habe meine bestimmung im pve gefunden


----------



## Nightwraith (29. Juli 2008)

Seid ich spiele schwankt es alle paar Wochen mal...im Moment gewinnt Horde in meinem Realmpool gefühlte 90%, zeitweise waren es gefühlte 20%... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zum Glück sind die Schlachten im Moment trotzdem immer sehr spannend, besser könnt ichs mir kaum wünschen.


----------



## Siebäsiech (29. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich kann eigentlich nicht klagen, so zu 75% gefühlsmässig gewinnen wir meist  das BG egal welches.

Aber wer hier das Gefühl hat, dass seine Fraktion daran Schuld hat, dass in seinen BG's sooft verloren wird, der sollte sich villeicht selbst mal angucken wie er selbst in so nem BG spielt.

JEDER EINZELNE kann mehr zu nem Win beitragen als er denkt.

Macht euch schlau in den unzähligen Foren mit Taktiken, sagt im BG Inc an, wenn wo was getappt wird, wo Flagg raus geht, wo Hilfe gebraucht wird usw. Das sind die Dinge die zu nem Win führen, Arbeitet im Team und vergesst eure Ramboeinzelaktionen.

Seid nicht zu Faul um was  zu schreiben, wer nichts sagt ist selber Schuld wenn keine Hilfe kommt.

Schraubt eure Grafik soweit rauf, dass ihr am anderen Ende der Warsongschlucht schon sehen könnt wo die Flagge rausläuft, damit könnt ihr auch in Arathi und im Auge voll die Übersicht halten und seht schnell mal wer wo Hilfe am nötigsten hat.

Zergt nicht unnötig rum behaltet immer das Wesentliche im Auge. In WS sinds die Flaggen, Becken die Basen, Auge die Türme und Tal die Bunker(und Türme).
Holt euch im Tal so schnell wie möglich die Bunker, nicht das ihr nachher mit dem Gesamten Rudel vor dem Boss steht, und der alle seine Kumpels noch bei sich hat die euch dann Windelweich dreschen.

Zieht euch zuerst selber mal am Riehmen als dauernd alles andere verantwortlich zu machen. Punkt.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juli 2008)

Auf meinem Realm kloppen wir die allys hinternander ewg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spave (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde zu dem ganzen Thread gibt es nur eins zu sagen:

HORDE FTW! und nieder mit der Allianz!!!


----------



## Tinnilix (29. Juli 2008)

Also Todbringer hat die wohl schlechteste Ally überhaupt...........


----------



## Batrion (29. Juli 2008)

Öhm ich spiele selber auf Blutdurst und es ist als Allianzler so scheiße
Möchte mir Wächter Gürtel holen und dazu brauche ich 40 arathi Abzeichen
in der Anfangsphase des Bg's motzen wir schon immer schön rum und dann schreib ich einfach mal " Juhu nur noch 30 mal Arathi VERLIEREN" Dieser rp ist als alli zum verzweifeln!

MfG


----------



## Kahadan (29. Juli 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



Bin auch vom realmpool Hinterhalt und kann die Aussage nur bestätigen...

Aber in einem Punkt muss ich widersprechen:
Vor BC waren eig. alle Schlachtfelder sehr ausgeglichen, was Sieg/Niederlage Verhältnis angeht.

Kurz und knapp: Ally ist (atm) und bleibt (bis min. Lichking) echt dumm zu spielen im PvP


----------



## diesirea (29. Juli 2008)

alklys und gut in bg? lol rofl^^  ich würde heulebn wäre das nich so zum lachen 2 jahre lang hordie  gespielt und durch ne wette die ich verloren hab auf nen rp pve server gebannt als ally wir gewinnen bg´s wenn überhaupt zu 30 %  und wenn wir mal gewinnen sollten das heulen die spinner immer noch rum das 39 leute nich nach der pfeife eines einzigsten tanzen der weder dmg gemacht noch igrendeinen geheilt hat ( nich ausgedacht ist mir wirklcih passiert !!!) jedes bg egal wies steht man hat immer einen der entweder andere beleidigt oder ständig nur am rum heulen ist     das war bei der horde NIE so.  kurz und knapp   die meisten allys sind einfach zu blöd für pvp und wenn se ma was richtig machen machen se es dann doch wieder falsch


----------



## Leveliciouz (29. Juli 2008)

meiner meinung nach kommt das davon weil man immer sagt das allis noobs sind und hordler die besten
das resultat:

alle neuanfänger gehen zu den hordlern weil die ja so ownen

und die allis werden weniger aber die meisten haben eben ihre erfahrungen gesammelt

dadurch merkt man echt deutlich das die hordler nun immer mehr zu de noobs werden und die allis langsam ownen^^


----------



## Bralatur (29. Juli 2008)

also auf raserei gewinnt die horde doch noch häufiger aber es wird leider weniger. Kommt sicher davon, dass bei der horde nur noch grün-s1-twinks rumrennen UND die horde hat viel zu wenig heiler...mimimi :-)


----------



## Patirst (29. Juli 2008)

Realmpool Glutsturm aus der Sicht der Allianz.

Wir gewinne zu ca 35% AV
Wir gewinne zu ca 10% WS
Wir gewinne zu ca 85% ADS
Wir gewinne zu ca 60% AB

vor ein paar moanten sahs das mal so aus

Wir gewinne zu ca 95% AV
Wir gewinne zu ca 10% WS
Wir gewinne zu ca 10% ADS
Wir gewinne zu ca 20% AB


----------



## Infarma (29. Juli 2008)

Vor BC war ich Ally auf Eredar. Nach der ZusatztCD hab ich auf Frostwolf als Hordie rerolled.

Früher haben "wir Allies" Alterac meisten gewonnen und dafür in WS und Arathi so gut wie nie. 
Heute sind Arathi, WS und AdS ziehmlich ausgeglichen (mit leichten Vorteilen für die Horde) und Alterac gewinnen noch immer meistens die Allies.

Zwei mögliche Schlussfolgerung: Entweder die Allies haben sich auf Blutdurst im Laufe der Zeit tatsächlich verbessert, oder aber ich bin so schlecht, dass ich grundsätzliches jedes Team runterziehe in dem ich spiele.


----------



## Wöhckel (29. Juli 2008)

Hab mir nur mal die erste Seite durchgelesen. Ka ob das ganze hier schon geschrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hatte früher das Gefühl (Blackhand / Todbringer) das alles ziemlich ausgeglichen war. Allerdings hatte die Allianz immer sehr hohe Wartezeiten. Und dadurch sind eben viele die gerne und viel PvP spielen auf Hordeseite gewechselt. Kenne da auch einige.
Und ich glaube dadurch kam es auch, dass die Horde öfter Gewinnt. Insgesamt muss ich sagen, ich finde die Allianz verliert immernoch die meisten Spiele. Was aber dadran liegt, das keiner auf einen anderen hören will.

Also ich finde es hat sich nicht viel verändert.
Das einzigste was mir auffiel ist, dass es kaum noch Gruppen gibt die Unterwegs sind. Und diese 100% Niederlagen gibt es jetzt nichtmehr so oft.

Und zu dem ganzen Kiddykram:
Ich glaube es sind auf Horde und Allianz einige Unterwegs. Allerdings darf man hier auch nicht immer veralgemeinern. Es gibt auch junge Leute die Ihre Chars beherschen!!! Dahingegen muss ich oft sagen finde ich das ältere häufig schlechter sind.
/flame me!

Grüßle
Wöhckel


----------



## Churchak (29. Juli 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> JEDER EINZELNE kann mehr zu nem Win beitragen als er denkt.



das stimmt in meinen augen in den 10-15er bgs.im 40er steht man alleine oder zu 2.,3. meist auf verlorenem posten. obwohl man auch da als gutausgerüstetes tank/heiler duo schon sehr oft auch als "brecher" arbeiten kann.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juli 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Bin auch vom realmpool Hinterhalt und kann die Aussage nur bestätigen...
> 
> Aber in einem Punkt muss ich widersprechen:
> Vor BC waren eig. alle Schlachtfelder sehr ausgeglichen, was Sieg/Niederlage Verhältnis angeht.
> ...




Spiele auch auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt(Ally) und ich ich gewinne von 5 BG's immer 4 von 5. Alterac ist fast immer ein sicherer Ruhm Lieferant.
Da habe ich erst einmal verloren und das auch erst nach 30 min. oder so.
Glück hat man immer, wenn man in eienr Stammgruppe kommt.
Gerade sogar Arathie innerhalb von 5min. gewonnen und das obwohl Verhältnis 15 vs. 15 war.
Beeindruckend fande ich das, weil voher noch 2-3 gesagt haben, das wir mal wieder verlieren werden.
Also mein Eindruck auf Seiten der Allianz ist fast durchweg Positiv. Auge des Sturms werde ich nicht mehr spielen, weil ich, egal mit welchen Char ich spiele,(Tank,Heiler) immer loose.
Heiler im PvP ist ehh ein undankbarer Beruf , weil man als Stoffie in Fetzten gerissen wird. Da bin ich die meiste Zeit auf dem Friedhof.
Ich sage mal wenn man auf beiden Seiten Ally/Horde Stammgruppen hat wird es für beide schwierig.
Hat man auf beiden Seiten eher Anfänger dabei, ist es eher Glück wer gewinnt.
Ist aber denke ich auf jeden Realmpool anders und jeder empfindet das anders.




so long uren


----------



## steve55 (30. Juli 2008)

seh ich auch so


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juli 2008)

Laut Glory BG 33:24

Wie der TE sagt, in AB einfach zum kotzen, 1:12 oder sowas in die Richtung.
Ind den anderen BG's sind die Stats nahezu ausgeglichen, bis auf Alterac. da stehts in etwa 19:3. AdS mehr win, WS mehr loss.
Wird wirklich besser so wie ichs grad mitbekomm (mach erst seit kurzem wieder PvP und bin überrascht, dass es auf einma "so gut" klappt)


----------



## celion (30. Juli 2008)

Blutdurst    Allianz

AV zu 80% Sieg
WS zu 90% Niederlage
ADS zu 80% Sieg
AB zu 40% Niederlage

Finde es relativ ausgeglichen (sofern es nicht gerade die Daily ist)


----------



## sevendays5 (30. Juli 2008)

jo ich zock auch seit 2005...seit bc und und besonders, seit die horde blutelfen haben, ja, die plage kam dann zu horde.^^ aber wenigsten gewinnen auch mal die allys


----------



## Pastilo (30. Juli 2008)

Für die Allianz =D


----------



## Briefklammer (30. Juli 2008)

weis jetz nich zu welchem realmpool rexxar lothar gilneas undso gehören aber da hat sich die horde extrem verschlechtert av gewinnt man nicht mehr 
ws und ab  da gewinnt die horde fast immer
ads ist ausgeglichen


----------



## Devinitys (30. Juli 2008)

Is doch ganz einfach: die ganzen Kiddies die bei der Allianz waren und dadurch immer das Verlieren verursacht haben spielen jetzt alle Horde und machen die schlecht^^ und irgendwann wechseln Sie zurück und die Horde wird wieder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hafuku (30. Juli 2008)

(aus Allie sicht)

Also Realmpool Blutdurst... kann man glück haben auch nen miesen tag (Besonderrs in den ferien)

Aber ich muss sagen mitlerweile hat es sehr sehr viel mit dem equip zu tun 
ich bin t6 holy priest... und somit heile ich auch im bg... und wenn ich warsong mache und gut dabei bin und nen guten tag erwische habe
kann ich sehr sehr viel wegheilen und dann kommt die Horde auch net auf die idee mal mich anzugreifen... 

also mitm bissl besserrem equip kann man einiges hinkriegen zumindestens als healer....


Dann mal zum Alterac... Wie folgt ein allie meldet sich an kommt rein tore öffnen sich 5 afk spieler werden nicht gemeldet
wir rennen dann in richtung frostwolf friedhof werden aber vorher abgefangen ... wenn allies durch kommen win
wenn nicht zergen wir uns selbst dort zu tode... Problem jetzt von mir.. Wohin mit mir...? in der def stehen dann teilweise so leute die nicht am tappen hindern und alles sehen kann ich auch nicht o.O

naja Becke.. Reine glückssache... wenn die leute verstehen das ein Holy priest alleine net deffen kann aber mit nem ms krieger recht stark ist ist zumindestens eine base gerettet ^^ (wenn nicht umbedingt das ganze bg uns angreift)

Auge des sturms! 
Wahrscheinlich das bg wo man am meisten hoffen muss als ally ^^'


Naja ads wars im großen und ganzen von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sehen uns


----------



## Sharymir (30. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele seit drei Jahre Horde auf Eredar-Blutdurst.Bis 2.4 haben wir von 10 WS ca 7 oder 8 gewonnen,von 10 AB's ca 9 gewonnen,von 10 AdS ca 6 oder 7gewonnen ,nur AV...da haben wir von 10 maximal 1 gewonnen.

Seit 2.4 ist das Verhältnis der Win-Loses genau umgekehrt.Es ist als hätte man die Spieler 100% ausgetauscht.
Irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien mag ich da nicht sehen.....ich denke es liegt einfach daran "Ehre für marken"...den meisten Hordlern fehlt einfach der Antrieb zum Sieg.

Irgendwie bekommt Blizz halt alles auf Dauer kaputt.Arena und das Gottverdammte S-Equip ist bestes Beispiel für den PvP Killer schlechthin.Na ja Hauptsache man kann sich in der ESL etablieren und so noch mehr Kunden/Kohle machen.....




Mfg


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (30. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Grund warum Horde etwas schlechter wird, hast du selbst schon gesagt, ist weil die ganzen Légólás Nachtelf Hunter jetzt Lagolas Blutelf Hunter sind weil sie genug vom Verlieren haben. Sprich: Ally wechseln zur Horde weil sie nicht mehr verlieren wollen und damit ziehen sie die Horde runter.



100% auch heute noch agree, bei uns wurde auch alles nur schlechter mit immer mehr BEs in den Gruppen .. es sind bei weitem nicht alle aber das beschimpfen statt zu kämpfen und der Zusammenhalt wenn einer von nem Allie angegriffen wurde das andere abstiegen ist schon lange vorbei , bzw ersteres viel viel mehr geworden... 

Aber da macht man den Chat halt aus und spielt , es kommt wie es kommen muss , heute gehts eh nicht mehr darum Ehre und Marken zu sammeln , die braucht man nicht mehr als alter Hordler sondern um den Spass und ohne Chat hat man den noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (30. Juli 2008)

Zunächst einmal, Allianz war nie schlecht. Lediglich hatte Allienz mehr Spieler, was gleichzeitig mehr "Idioten" bedeutet. 

Ich bin anerkannter Allianz Spieler und weiß ehrlich gesagt net was du meinst. Vorallem im BG hab ich nciht gemerkt das wir besser werden, vorallem nicht in Aarathi. Bei uns ist Alerac meistens recht ausgeglichen, wenn Horde nicht gerae Bock auf zergen hat, haben wir sogar eine Chance. Warsong ist die Horde etwas besser und AdS hab ich schon eine Weile net mehr gezockt, weil vor einiger Zeit jedenfalls immernoch Allianz gar keine Chance hatte.
Arena ist denke ich auch ausgewogen, da es hier selten Randoms sind, sondern Teams die sich auch einspielen.

Kurz, Allianz war nie wirklich schlecht, aber besser geworden ist mir auch nicht eingefallen.


----------



## Severos (30. Juli 2008)

Schattenbrand:
Warsongschlucht - 20/80 - HORDE
Arathibecken - 30/70 - HORDE
Auge des Sturms - 60/40 - Allianz
Alteractal - 70/30 - Allianz

Wobei die zahlen den prozentualen siegesgehalt wiederspiegeln sollen. 
(Alles aus eigener Erfahrung, und nein, ich habs nicht errechnet o.Ä.)


----------



## Wishmaste (30. Juli 2008)

auf Blutdurst Realmpool ist es immer das selbe - seit 1 Monat verliert die Horde 95% aller BGs - ich weiß einfach nicht woran es liegt... ich trage jetzt seit 4 Wochen die AV Daily mit mir spazieren :-(


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Stimmt !
> In nur 8 Monaten hat sich das Gewicht verschoben und das liegt ganz SICHER daran, dass die meisten Kindern nun Horde spielen, weils als Logolas Alli immer auf die Mütze gab.
> Noch letzten Sommer hat die Horde auf Tirion und Frostmourne 70-80% der BG's gewonnen und ich habe ganz selten in der Gilde und in Ini's Kiddis getroffen.
> Jetzt rennen dir massenweise 12-14 Jährige Jäger und Druiden Kackboons über den Weg.
> ...


/sign
trifft 100%ig zu...es sind immer die gleichen Merkmale und Fehler die vor 22 Uhr(und nicht in den Ferien) auftauchen...
bin zwar kein Anhänger von kurzen Antworten,aber diesem Text meines Vorposters kann ich nix mehr hinzufügen.hätte von meiner hand geschrieben sein können...


----------



## Arithos (30. Juli 2008)

Ja ne is klar, Allianz ist schlecht weil da lauter Allys sind und wenn dann die Horde doch mal n Tief hat is das weil die Allys zu ihnen kommen...

Aber sonst gehts euch eh noch gut oder? *kopfschüttel*

Das sind alles nur Forengerüchte und kommt total auf Realmpool, Tageszeit und allgemeine momentane Verfassung der Fraktion (machen ja nicht immer die selben 50 Leute PvP). Ich spiel sehr abwechselnd Ally und Horde und ich bin eigentlich zu 70-80% bei der Winnerseite dabei. Vielleicht hatte ich Glück, vielleicht bin ich derjenige, der die Wins ausmacht ;D Aber gesagt sei, dass die Allianz NICHT zwangsläufig schlechter ist nur weil ihr (die Hordler die meinen jetzt kommen die Allys zu ihnen, sonst gibts ja keine Erklärung warum man schlecht sein könnte) meistens gewinnt. (oder vielleicht nichtmal das und selber nur Kiddies seit die "Vühr die Hoden!" rufen)


----------



## Locou (30. Juli 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...



Hast du da wirklich geschrieben, dass Alli bessere Rassenboni hat als Horde? HAST DU DAS WIRKLICH GETAN? O.o ich glaubs nicht... die Rassenboni der Alli sind der letzte MÜLL und eine Verarschung von Blizz. 
Alli hat 10% mehr Rufzuwachs, 1% mehr Dodge, um 5 erhöhtes Juwelenschleifen etc. 

Die Einzigen Boni, die vielleicht etwas bringen, von der Alli, sind Wachsamkeit der Menschen und noch Entfesslungskünstler der Gnome.

Aber stimmt... Horde ist ja im dem Thema benachteiligt.... 

Horde kann ja nur Silencen, Manasaugen, Fear/Bezauberungsimmun werden, Leichen essen, 15%stunimmun, 30% Attackspeed, 2sek Stun ( von den Tauren ) und Ähnliches...


----------



## Arithos (30. Juli 2008)

Locou schrieb:


> Hast du da wirklich geschrieben, dass Alli bessere Rassenboni hat als Horde? HAST DU DAS WIRKLICH GETAN? O.o ich glaubs nicht... die Rassenboni der Alli sind der letzte MÜLL und eine Verarschung von Blizz.
> Alli hat 10% mehr Rufzuwachs, 1% mehr Dodge, um 5 erhöhtes Juwelenschleifen etc.
> 
> Die Einzigen Boni, die vielleicht etwas bringen, von der Alli, sind Wachsamkeit der Menschen und noch Entfesslungskünstler der Gnome.
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen die Stoneform von den Zwergen. Die bringts auch ziemlich gegen Schurken, Hunter und ähnliches Ungeziefer x)

/edit: Und der Stealth von den Nachtelfen bringts auch. Ob nun für Schurken/Katzen, die dadurch besseren Stealth haber oder Hunter und so...

/edit2: Und der HoT von den Draenai bringt auch ziemlich, wenn man nicht grade in einer sowieso ausichtslosen Situation ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locou (30. Juli 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Stoneform von den Zwergen. Die bringts auch ziemlich gegen Schurken, Hunter und ähnliches Ungeziefer x)



Ja das mag sein, es Hilft gegen einen Schurken und gegen einen Hunter ( einmal!! ) 

All die Hordeboni helfen gegen sogut, wie jede Klasse und haben einen genausolangen oder sogar geringeren CD und einen wesentlich häftigeren Effekt.

Das Bonibalancing ist schlicht und einfach SCHLECHT. Ganz ehrlich... ich wäre dafür, dass alle Volksfähigkeiten abgeschafft werden. Mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut im PvP, Alli hat ja nix zu verlieren. Ob ich als n811 nun 1% mehr Dodge habe ( durch meine super Volksfähigkeit ) oder ob ich es nicht habe macht ja "keinen" unterschied. 

Mfg 

PS: Wollte eigentlich schon lange mal einen Thread zu den Rassenboni öffnen, aber die Gelegenheit hat ganz gut gepasst jetzt dazu was zu schreiben, da es doch echt Leute gibt, die der Meinung sind, dass Hordevölksfähigkeiten schlechter seien, als die, der Allis  *komplett**verwirrt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Schattenhaftigkeit der n811 ist für Schurken und Druiden ganz ok, da man eine Stufe "verstohlener" ist.

Aber für nicht-Schurken / -Dudu n811 find ich das nicht so dolle... ich steh mit meinem Shadow unsichtbar in der Weltgeschichte, kann mich nicht bewegen und warte darauf, dass der Hordenschurke mich findet.

In Arena kann man Schattenhaftigkeit anschmeißen und dann reggen... meistens kommt dann jedoch so oder so in Aoe von irgendwoher und holt einen wieder raus.


Meiner Meinung nach kann man es nicht läugnen, dass Hordeboni wesentlich effektiver sind, als die, der Alli.


----------



## DeadAngel (30. Juli 2008)

Nicht unbedingt die Allianz ist besser geworden, sondern viel mehr ist die Horde schlecht geworden. Na ja wobei mittlerweile bekommt man auf ally seite sogar nen GS x)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juli 2008)

omg...was soll an den ally-rassenboni so imba sein?


----------



## Meateater (30. Juli 2008)

Ich behaupte, dass es nicht auf den Realmpool ankommt und auch nicht auf den Server! Ich behaupte ferner,dass sogar die Fraktion nicht entscheidend ist. Ich meine, dass es immer ganz spezifisch auf das jeweilige BG ankommt, denn die Variation an Spielern ist so enorm, dass dies bei weitem übrwiegt. Um eine Tendenz festzustellen, muss man sich die Zahlen aller BGs ansehen, aber kann dies nicht als einzelner Spieler anhand der besuchten BGs feststellen(dieser Anteil ist verschwindend gering). 

Was ich noch loswerden wollte: die Leute, die gut Arena spielen und auf Wertungen von 1500+ unterwegs sind sind sehr selten in BGs anzutreffen, der großteil sind jene die ihr Equip pushen wollen für Arena und natürlich auch PvE - schließlich sind manche PvP Items auch extrem stark im PvE...Hab meinem Hexer twink grade ma nen s2 spelldagger geholt ... und der is um Welten besser als die Klinge vom Prinzen.


----------



## Zaruk (30. Juli 2008)

Spiel auf Schattenbrand auf Horde-Seite..

Warsong ausgeglichen, man muss halt Glück haben, dass die alls nicht ihre 3 Palas/Dudus zum Flaggenholen schicken und selbst mal Heal am Flaggenträger haben. ca 50/50

Arathibecken meist in der Hand der Horde, gut koordinierte Allygruppen gibts da wenig. ca. 70/30

Alteractal meist Allywin. Zu Beginn meiner 70er Zeit (ca 1 Monat her ^^) wars ausgeglichen, da hat die Horde auch noch oft gewonnen, weil sie ne Menge deff stehen hatte und die rush-Taktik der Allys nicht funktioniert hat. Dann hat sich die taktik der Horde geändert zu: 75% Balinda und mittlere Türme, 25% Sturmlanzen FH, langsam über die brücke zergen, Bunker einnehmen, Laza wird getappt wenn die Allys bei Drek drin sind. Is ziemlich ernüchternd, das zu spielen, vor allem weil man davon recht viele Marken braucht als frischer 70er. Man hat aber auch mal Glück und kommt in ne SGrp, die mit Taktik spielt, da reichen dann auch 3/4 die sich dran halten, um die Allys vom Feld zu fegen. Verhältnis ca 30/70

AdS wird grunsätzlich mit 7-8 Hordlern begonnen, Allianz hat schnell 3 Türme und 3-4mal die Flagge bevor man vollzählig ist und man gewinnt nur mit viel Glück und Dummheit der Gegner. Verhältnis ca 10/90

Is allerdings auch ne subjektive Sicht, spiele lieber WS und AB, da mir die BGs von der Atmosphäre her besser gefallen und ich mit kleinen Gruppen besser klarkomme, wegen klarer Koordination. (Auge kaum möglich mit der Hälfte der Spieler nen Vorteil zu kriegen, egal wie gut man nun spielen kann).


Grüße, Zaruk

(Edit: Meine Erfahrungen auf den 60-69er Bgs: WS 80:20, AB 80:20, AdS: 90:10,wer also auf Schattenbrand als Hordlern Auge-Marken braucht, kann sich die schnell noch vor Stufe 70 zusammensammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Magazad (30. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele auf dem Realmpool Sturmangriff wenn ich mich nicht täusche (Dun Morogh Onyxia Aman'Thul Sen,jin ect) Bei uns ist das so bin auch ally...was ich im pvp bereue weil es so aussieht:
Av Ausgeglichen ab 22uhr nur noch win weil mit taktik gespielt wird. Arathi 90% Lose und das immer Horde 5 Ally 0 dafür gibt es bei uns sogar schon lose stamms Warsong kann ich im moment nicht beurteilen aber würde sagen 70% lose und ADS 50/50 ist eigendlich auch sehr augsgeglichen. Das grösste problem bei uns sind die leute die immer nur erste in den killstats sein wollen oder Dmg darum wird so viel verloren sorry ist aber so. Und zur Ferien zeit kann man es völlig vergessen.


----------



## Kusownik (30. Juli 2008)

Horde war und ist noch im Bgs besser, da braucht Mann nicht viel drüber zu reden.


----------



## Bruti (30. Juli 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hat das was mit den Arena zutun? Weil die Allys in der Arena besser sind meistens, wegen den Rassenboni und auf Tunier Servern sieht man auch viel Allys. Liegt das daran das durch die Arena das zusammen spiel aufmal gepsuht wird und die allys das in Bgs umsetzen?Oder das die Ex Allys jetzt Blutelfen spielen udn merh Kiddyws bei der Horde sind?Ich denke nich so, weil jeder Mensch ist anders , mann kann sowas nicht verallgemeiner, allerdings sagen das viele das es ein Grund ist.



ich glaube, du bist einer der spieler, die jeden dienstag sich einen partner fürs 2v2 sucht um die wöchentlichen pkt zu bekommen^^
wenn man ein festes arena team hat, spielt man IMMER zusammen. da gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen den fraktionen.

zu den rassenfähigkeiten finde ich, dass die horde bessere hat. 
die ally kann: unsichtbare entdecken, gifte und blutungen entfernen, sich einen hot geben ( xD ), bewegungseinschränkende effekte zudem auch z.b. frostnova entfernen.
die horde kann: seinen schaden über eine zeit erhöhen, angriffs- /zaubertempo erhöhen (bis zu 30%!), fear immun werden, gegner stunen, zum schweigen bringen.
zu dem kommen noch passive fähigkeiten der horde, wie beim orc krieger, der noch höheren stun resist hat (~25%).



@topic: ich glaube nicht, dass die alli besser ist, oder es je sein wird ^^ ich spiele seit dez 05 und seit dem, verlor die allianz in jedem bg außer alterac (bis der patch kam). in unserem realmpool verderbnis gewinnt die horde zu ~80%.


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann kriegt der Troll, wenn er seine Rassenfähigkeit "Berserker"- oder so ähnlich- benutzt, doch auch mehr Schaden, nich?
Und ich glaube auch, dass der Orc bei einer Rassenfähigkeit- so sie benutzt wird- 10% weniger Heilung erhält, oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2008)

schattenbrand ist die horde früher nur im av gut gewesen, nach dem av-patch verlieren wir nun auch da mehr als die hälfte.

die meisten hordler haben bis heute das neue av nicht verstanden, in den anderen bgs war von je her nur zerg-lose


----------



## Schnavid (30. Juli 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Also ich Spiele Allianz auf Aegwynn (Blutdurst) nun nunja... Habe schon immer gefunden das Allianz und Horde etwa gleich oft gewinnen und verlieren... Ich selber merke nur das die schlechten BG viel mehr "auffallen" als die guten... Aber wenn man den mal überlegt merkt man das man vll 60 % der Spiele die man in letzter Zeit gemacht hat gewonnen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiele auf Mal'Ganis, also auch auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst und muss auch sagen, dass Ally und Horde gleich oft gewinnen!
Besonders stark ist die Ally im Alteractal, weniger stark im Arathibecken! Insgesamt bin ich aber recht zufrieden!


----------



## Makuma (30. Juli 2008)

meiner meinung nach gibt es verschiedene gründe wieso horde definitiv seit bc schlechter geworden ist:

1)
dank der neuen hübschen rasse der blutelfen erstellt sich jedes kleine kiddy dass neu mit wow anfängt und halt logischerweise (noch) kein plan vom game, geschweige denn pvp/bg hat, einen ebensolchen

2)
man zähle die afk-bots auf hordeseite und dann auf ally-seite

3)
blizz hat es kacknoobs mit zu viel zeit viel zu einfach gemacht an gutes equip zu kommen. zeit > skill

4)
man zähle die heiler auf beiden seiten... 

5)
horde equipped jeden gammeltwink in bgs weil die wartezeiten ja so schön kurz sind. wenn ich nen grün-blau equippten heiler seh is der halt instant weg

gibt sicherlich noch einige weitere gründe, aber diese sind mir ma spontan eingefallen


----------



## Berrry (30. Juli 2008)

Wer sagt das auf Blutdurst irgendwas ausgeglichen ist lügt einfach. Wir kriegen zu 75 - 85 % auf die Fresse und es ist scheiss egal was/wann man da spielt.... Es war einfach immer so und das wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## Bakarr901 (1. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorposter an. Ich spiele auf Malfurion Blutdurst und bin bei der Allinaz.
Um mal so kurz zu fassen wie es so aussieht in den Battlegrounds schreib ich es in Stichpunkten:
WS = -hier hat man eine geringe Chance zu gewinnen da die Hordler meist mit Taktik spielen und die Allinaz wie wild rumzergt oder planlos rumläuft bzw. afk ist. Neuerdings steigen die Gewinnchancen, warum weiß ich noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AB = -im Arathibecken verliert die Allianz geschätzte 99,7% (in meinen Augen oder ich hab zuviel Pech), die Hordler spielen hier mit Verstand und haben wohl auch ein Gefühl für Taktik, was man meistens bei der Allianz vergessen kann. Hier wird auch sehr viel gezergt, afk gegangen und vor allem RUMGEFLAMET. Das ist ein Grund den ich nicht verstehe, wenn es am Anfang einmal 3-2 für die Hord steht schreien gleich alle auf:"Gebt auf, wir haben keine Chance mehr die Horde gewinnt!" Jedesmal wenn ich sowas lese möchte ich liebend gern diesen Spieler am besten irgendwie bannen oder ähnliches. Nach 30 Minuten rumgeflame haben wir dann auch verloren.
ADS = -im Auge sieht es ein bisschen besser aus. Es scheint ausgeglichen zu sein, was die Siege betrifft, allerdings muss ich anmerken, dass die Hordler meistens auch mit 7-8 Leuten startet. Also möchte ich anmerken das, wenn die Hrodler mit voller zahl starten würde, die Allianz viel mehr verliert. Grund: s. o.
AV = -im Alterac gewinnt eindeutig die Allianz am meisten. Was damals 99,9% ein Sieg war ist es heut zwar vielleicht nur noch 80%, aber wir gewinnen hier viel. Es könnte auch daran liegen das einfach viel gerusht wird und man somit leichter gewinnt wenn man einen kleinen Zeitvorteil hat (durch schnelleres einnehmen der Türme etc.)

Am Ende möchte ichnoch anmerken das es kleine Vorteile der Hordler im AB und im AV gibt, ich glaube jeder PVP Spieler wird wissen welche ich meine aber ich zähle sie dennoch auf:
AB: -Hordler scheinen einen kürzeren Weg zur Schmiede zu haben, der zwar unerheblich ist aber er ist kürzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AV: -Hordler brauchen für einen Win nur am Engpass beim Friedhof zergen und die Allianz verliert sehr wahrscheinlich. Durchreiten ist teilweise auch nicht möglich.
-Wir haben als Ausgleich zwar die Brücke aber diese lässt sich schwer verteidigen. Warum weiß ich auch nicht aber es gelingt selten.

So das von mir, wenn ihr irgendwas einzuwenden habt schreibt es und ich würde gerne wissen was unsere Hordler dazu sagen, sie wollen sicher auch was loswerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



no flames pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agharnius (1. August 2008)

Ich hab nicht alles gelesen sry, aber mein Senf dazu: ich hab mal so für 200 BGs honorFu mitlaufenlassen, Resultat 100/100, jedenfalls ziemlich genau. Obwohl ich "gefühlt" immer verliere (Realm Bloodlust, Alli). Die Horde gewinnt zwar mehr in WS und AB, aner AV und EOS verliert sie mehr, also ich denk mal das ist ziemlich ausgeglichen zwischen den Fraktionen, 
LG 
Agha


----------



## Captain_Chaos (1. August 2008)

Ich habe auf beiden Seiten bis auf 70 gespielt. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten viele BG´s gesehen. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten oft gewonnen und auch verloren. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten in etwa gleich viele "Kiddies" und "Noobs" gesehen.

Mein Fazit: 

Solche Einteilungen, dass es auf einer Seite nur "Kiddies" und "Noobs" gibt, sind rein subjektiv. Es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an.

Wenn man nur eine Seite spielt, dann sollte man nicht zu einer qualifizierten Aussage über die andere Seite befähigt sein. 

In meinem jetzigen Realmpool sieht es, rein subjektiv betrachtet, auf den BG´s relativ ausgeglichen aus. Da ich nicht den ganzen Tag in AV oder anderen BG´s verbringe, kann das natürlich auch nur Glück sein, wenn ich 3 oder 4 Mal hintereinander gewinne. 

Es kommt halt immer auf die Zusammensetzung der Spieler und auf ihre Einstellung an. Wenn manche Leute gleich schon zu Beginn ganz laut rumschreien: "LOL, ohne deff = lose, ihr seid alles kackboons, weil ihr nicht macht was ich sage, denn ich bin imba und ihr nicht", dann ist es klar, dass man verliert. Diese negative Einstellung überträgt sich auf die anderen und die Motivation ein scheinbar verlorenes Spiel zu gewinnen sinkt drastisch.
Vor ein paar Tagen haben wir in WS mit einer Random - Gruppe sogar ein Spiel gegen eine Stammgruppe (!!) noch gewonnen, obwohl wir schon 0:2 zurück lagen. Und die Gegner waren richtig gut. Aber wir hatten auch gute Leute. Das Zusammenspiel war zwar nicht besonders, aber wir haben gewonnen.


----------



## Mitzy (1. August 2008)

Bakarr901 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Am Ende möchte ichnoch anmerken das es kleine Vorteile der Hordler im AB und im AV gibt, ich glaube jeder PVP Spieler wird wissen welche ich meine aber ich zähle sie dennoch auf:
> AB: -Hordler scheinen einen kürzeren Weg zur Schmiede zu haben, der zwar unerheblich ist aber er ist kürzer
> ...



Zu AB: Kann ich nicht bestätigen, wenn ich als Hordler bei der Schmiede ankomme, dann sind meistens auch schon einige Allys da.
Zu AV: Der Engpass ist (fast) wie bei der Brücke. Würde man den Engpass sauber deffen, dann hätte die Allianz (das stimmt!) keine Chance- allerdings defft meistens keine Sau. Meistens bemerke ich, wie die 2 Leute mit mir rumstehen und darauf warten geschnetzelt zu werden. Die Brücke könnte man eigentlich auch prima deffen, da die Bogenschützen ja auch noch ein wenig raufhauen auf die Gegner/ Hordler- die Idiotenkurve kommt dazu *lach* ^^

Würde die Ally allerdings die Brücke gut deffen, dann würden warscheinlich trotzdem 2 Türme kaputt gehen- bei der Horde (wenn sie den Engpass defft) würde nichts kaputt gehen.
Aber AV ist eh ein wenig "unbalanced". Zum einen das mit der Brücke/ Engpass und zum anderen frage ich mich ebenfalls oft, wie es gelingt, dass die Ally im AV (fast) nur gewinnt, in anderen BGs aber hinterherhinkt... Meistens liegt es einfach daran, dass sie (die Ally) den Friedhof tappen und dann die Türme- sie nehmen sie erfolgreich ein, die toten Allys kommen unten "raus" und fertig.


----------



## Napexus (1. August 2008)

Naja ich spiel ally auf antonidas (Todbringer) ich sag nur eins Ally is und bleibt scheiße in den bg´s !!!!!!
Jeder depp rennt hin wo er will, kein teamgeist, nur gegeseitiges angemache wie scheise die andre usw. 
man muss sich schon schähmen ein Ally zu sein -.-


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (1. August 2008)

Zumindest beim Pool von Alleria kann ich die Tendenz der unterlegenen Horde Bestätigen. Zur Hälfte beginnt die Horde mit deutlich weniger Leuten das BG in Alterac 26-30, die 15er 8-11 oder Warsong 7-8. Da setzt sich natürlich auf Dauer der geschenkte Erfolg über Ausrüstung durch.

Ich hätte noch den Grund "Mangel an heilenden Helden" genannt, wenn nicht im Realmppol von "die Silberne Hand" die Allianzler wegen dem gleichen Mangel die Mehrzahl der gleichwertig eröffneten BGs verleiren würde. Da beginnt übrigens die Allianz zu großen Teil die Bgs mit weniger Leuten.


----------



## Tumasz (1. August 2008)

Also ich hab da ne andere Vermutung!

Hordler : Erwachsene, Berufstätige, Evtl schon Eltern etc.(wenig kiddys) Personen. 

Allys : Kiddis kiddis etc (geringe menge an Den oberen Personen)

Es ist jetzt Urlaubszeit das heist die Hordler machen Urlaub (berufstätigen oder Familien) 
das bedeutet es sind überwiegen Kids, Ferienschüler usw online ( somit verliert Horde öffters )

Nach den Ferien wird die horde wieder gewinnen da ja dan alles ausn urlaub, sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz einfach


----------



## skunkie (1. August 2008)

> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.


Ich würde denken die Spieler haben nur einfach die Seiten gewechselt und somit ist der Sieg bei der Allianz. Die Horde stellt sich im Moment dermaßen blöde an, das sind nicht nicht mehr die guten alten Spieler.


----------



## Bakarr901 (1. August 2008)

nochmal zum AB.
Ich reite IMMER sofort und mit der Peitsche der Himmelsteiler los. Wenn die Meldung kommt "noch 30 Sekunden..."
fang ich an gegen das Tor zu laufen und zwar genau MITTIG, dann kommt man als erster raus. Trotz alledem sind immer Hordler vor
mir an der Schmiede. Das erklär mir pls jemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (1. August 2008)

früher mit meinem 70er Ally  haben wir ständig verloren  als ich mir dann aus Frust einen 70er Hordler hochgezogen habe.. wars genau umgekehrt  ich spiele auch auf Blutdurst und die Allianz ist viel krasser geworden.. : /


----------



## Elwydd (1. August 2008)

Hmm ich finde, im Realmpool Raserei kriegt die Horde nie eine ganze grp für Ads zusammen. D.H. man gwinnt nie. Es geht mir in Bgs nie um  Marken oder Ehre , Siege machen Spass und Spass sollte sein ^^.
Greetz


----------



## Melz (1. August 2008)

Also früher musste man als Alli in kein BG gehen ausser ADS im realmpool Sturmangriff,aber mittlerweile gewinnen die allsi sehr oft Arathi und Ads sowieso.Alterac kommt langsam weil endlich mal die Allis verstehen zur HH durchzureiten.Ws ist immer abhängig wer Mehr Heiler hat.


----------



## Kawock (1. August 2008)

Egal mit wem ich aufs BG geh, ob Ally oder Horde... wir verlieren immer... -.- Irgendwas mach ich falsch.


----------



## Arikros (1. August 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)


Als Hordler auf Hinterhalt kann ich das genaue Gegenteil für mich davon bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (1. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> In Auge des Sturm,Alterac und Ws sind die Allys saugut, nur In Becken sind sie irgednwie schlecht.
> 
> Wie ist das bei Euch so in den pools?Wie hat sich das geändert in der Zeit wo ihr wow spielt? Erzählt mal Eure Ehrfahrung.




ich spiel selber ausschliesslich Horde und das im Realmpool Blutdurst

ADS is ca 50% zu 50%
WS is ca 90% zu 10%
AB is ca 90%-95% zu 5%-10%
AV is ca 25% zu 75%
(der erste wert ist immer die Siegeschance der Horde =))


----------



## Malchezzar (1. August 2008)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Aeskulan (1. August 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> sehe ich ähnlich, gleicher realmpool ^^
> 
> Arathi sage ich mal 65% sieg für horde
> Warsong würde ich etwas höher ansetzen, so um 65% sieg für horde
> ...



made my day ! danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:
Ich find auch das es im mom auf blutdurst so aussieht das man abends ab 20-21 uhr die besten chancen hat als alli zu gewinnen ^^ 
gibt halt tage da gewinnt man 4-5 BGs hinternander und umgekehrt


----------



## Traklar (1. August 2008)

Ich denke es ist vom Realm abhängig. Auf Sturmangriff hab ich jedoch einen recht hohen Anstieg der Siege bemerkt. Früher war es wirklich zum abkacken, doch heute liegt es, zumindest nach meinen Gefühl, bei 70% (bis auf Warsong, da geht nigs). Habe die  letzten Wochen nur PvP gemacht und hatte im Durchschnitt 7 von 10 AV´s und AdS, sowie 6 von 10 Arathi gewonnen. Aber nur 2 von 10 Warsong.


----------



## ReWahn (1. August 2008)

s stimmt... Die Horde ist zwar meistens noch erfolgreicher als die Allianz, aber das war auch schon ausgeprägter... durch die Implementierung der Blutelfen spielen auf einmal auc hdie Leute Horde, denen die echten Hordevölker zu hässlich, brutal oder barbarisch waren... was dazu führt dass eine Angleichung der beiden Fraktionen stattfinet. sprich, Horde verliert mehr, ally veriert weniger... wird sich auch noch weiter ausprägen...


----------



## Dietrich (1. August 2008)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> ich spiel selber ausschliesslich Horde und das im Realmpool Blutdurst
> 
> ADS is ca 50% zu 50%
> WS is ca 90% zu 10%
> ...




Du du dich auf Blutdurst beziehst hier mal eine einfache Prozentzahl eines Allis:

In den letzten 4 Wochen habe ich sagenhafte 53% meiner BGs gewonnen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke nicht das ich das in den nächsten 4 Wochen so "HOCH" halten kann.

Wenn ich aus einem AB zitieren darf:
Situation: Gerade Ställe gegen Horde verteidigt. Ich könnte etwas Heilung gebrauchen.

Ich: Lieber Pala könntest du mich heilen??
Pala: Nein.
Ich: Äh! Wieso?
Pala: Siehst du meine Skillung?
Pala: Siehst du mein Equip?
Pala: Deswegen kann ich nicht heilen!
Ich: Aber....
Pala: Ich Gladiator!! Du nix! 

(Ja der Wortlaut war ein wenig anders, aber inhaltlich passt es. Kann aber gerne ein paar Screens hochladen.)

Oder WS:
Situation: Horde führt 1:0

Spieler X: Hey Dietrich lass die Flagge fallen.
Ich: Ne. Wieso? Das können wir doch noch gewinnen.
Spieler X: Aber wenn wir schneller verlieren, können wir mehr BGs machen.
Ich: Nö, wir kämpfen.
Ihr wurdet gemeldet!
Ihr wurdet gemeldet!
Ihr wurdet gemeldet!
Ihr wurdet gemeldet!
(Gott, wie ich diese Meldefunktion liebe!!)

Das BG wurde dadurch beendet, in dem mir dann die Heilung verweigert wurde und die Flaggenträger der Horde einfach laufen durften.

Und wenn ich dann lesen muss, das die Alliance besser geworden ist, muss ich fragen:

Worin denn?? Im verlieren?

Und dann ständig die Flames gegen Spieler, die kein "gutes" PVP Equip haben. Ok, ich kann ja verstehen, das man das blaue Ruf Set vorraussetzen kann / sollte. 
Das kann sich doch eigentlich jeder vorher holen. Aber wo soll der ganze Rest her kommen? Wenn man nicht 24/7 oder mit Stamm spielt dauert es doch Monate bis man 
Marken und Ehre zusammen bekommt.


MfG


----------



## Shaguar93 (1. August 2008)

ne .... immernoch wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einfach grottenschlecht.. aber... is doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senty (1. August 2008)

Carbonek schrieb:


> Auf Ewige Wacht is die Alli gut, aber auf Ysera sind se voll schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja.. nich nur ewige wacht.. is ja im selben realmpool wie arguswacht aszhara nefarian etc, also realmpool glutsturm, dort domininieren leider die Allys im Pvp 
Bin Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Hinterhalt Un'Goro etc dominiert die Horde, hab in beide rp's Horden Chars!

mfg Shira


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. August 2008)

Also ich spiele auch auf Hinterhalt als Hordler. Es gab mal Wochen, da hat die Horde im Auge locker 99% aller Spiele gewonnen.

In Arathi und WS sind auch die Hordler vorn,

nur AV gestaltet sich etwas schwierig, da kann man nur gewinnen, wenn die ganze Grp gut is und net jeder aufm Ego-Trip is, obwohl ja alle gewinnen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

Bakarr901 schrieb:


> nochmal zum AB.
> Ich reite IMMER sofort und mit der Peitsche der Himmelsteiler los. Wenn die Meldung kommt "noch 30 Sekunden..."
> fang ich an gegen das Tor zu laufen und zwar genau MITTIG, dann kommt man als erster raus. Trotz alledem sind immer Hordler vor
> mir an der Schmiede. Das erklär mir pls jemand.
> ...


such dir ein Pala als Freund...
ich schmeiss als Pala Aura des Kreuzfahrers an und bin fast immer als erstes an Stall,Mine,Schmiede,oder SW...(ohne mittig zu stehen.lol)
aber was bringt dir das wenn du alleine dort ankommst?????? ich verrate es dir,weil ich es weiss:die maximal 2 Sekunden die du Vorsprung hast reichen nicht aus für die Flag.dafür brauchst 5 sek.aber in der zeit ist schon die Horde da und unterbricht dich.wenn du dann allleine da stehst wirst du sehr schnell von mehreren Gegner gelegt,weil Horde fast nie irgendwo einzeln hinreitet...
das zum Thema als erster ankommen...am wichtigsten bleibt Teamplay und nicht wer als erstes irgendwo ankommt.das hat noch nie ein Spiel entschieden...


----------



## Sakii (4. August 2008)

Leute.. 

.. BG's sind keine Glüchchance oder auf welcher seite man Spielt. BG's sind und bleiben immernoch nen Teamwork.. wenn einer scheisse baut und nicht an seiner stelle bleibt dann kann man schon das ganze BG verlieren.

im Realpool verderbniss ist es ausgeglichen. Nur bedenkt es sind auch grade Ferien das heisst viele hmm nicht so auf Teambasirte Spieler. 

Einfach mal etwas vernünftiger da reingehen den leuten am anfang sagen was sache ist und dann drauf achten das die das auch machen.


----------



## Mitzy (4. August 2008)

Sakii schrieb:


> Leute..
> 
> .. BG's sind keine Glüchchance oder auf welcher seite man Spielt. BG's sind und bleiben immernoch nen Teamwork.. wenn einer scheisse baut und nicht an seiner stelle bleibt dann kann man schon das ganze BG verlieren.
> 
> ...



Wir haben einen im Realmpool (Name ist mir entfallen) der tappt IMMER und NUR Schneewehenfriedhof- ich spiel auf Hordenseite (Hinterhalt). Du kannst so oft sagen wie du willst, was gemacht werden soll- im Endeffekt macht jeder immer was er will. Wie oft hab ich mich plötzlich alleine in WS vorgefunden, wie ich versucht habe gegen den Flaggenträger + x von seinen Beschützern... Oder in Arathi stand ich plötzlich schön alleine an der Schmiede (als Stoffie ungesund). In AdS bin ich auf einmal ganz alleine bei Teufelshäscher... Oder in Warsong sehe ich wie ca. 20 Allys auf mich einzelnen Magier zu rennen.
Alles, OBWOHL man gesagt hat, dass nun einige dahin sollen bzw. man allgemein die Taktik erklärt hat.


----------



## Poljege (4. August 2008)

Blutdurst Ally = 100% loose allen BG's mnan hat manhcmal glück und gewinnt eines von 100 das wars dann aber auch  dann gibs noch so viele möchte gern killer dizi priests die lieber smite casten als zu heilen
und wenns mal nen heal geibt dann von einem retri pally oder feral druide, der dann nichtmal 1-2k healt .....

so viel dazu 

MFG Poljege


----------



## Mitzy (5. August 2008)

Eine neue kleine Geschichte…

Ich hab gestern mal wieder schön auf meinen Ally gespielt und wollte mal schauen, wie die Ally das macht, immer im AV zu gewinnen (bzw. meistens). Da das Problem ja meistens die Deff ist, hab ich mich in die Deff gestellt und als Heiler fleißig geheilt. Ich habe mich mit einem Schurken in den südlichen Turm von Dun Baldar gestellt und förmlich auf die Hordler gewartet… Nach einer Zeit ging es dann los:

Person von ´nem anderen Server: „[mein Name] ist afk, meldet den!“

Natürlich bekam ich dann den debuff, war sehr erheiternd. Ich kommentierte das nur mit „Jup, ich bin der neue afk bot, ich kann individuell schreiben!“… Der Schurke an meiner Seite fand es auch nur zu lustig… Naja, wir haben den Turm gehalten (gerade so) und ich habe bemerkt: Deffen ist dumm, du wirst prompt als Ehre leecher bezeichnet… 

Anmerkung: Ahja, ein Spieler hat mich angeflüstert und gefragt wo man diesen neuen bot herbekommt…


----------



## Dordrunax (5. August 2008)

Also ich kann hierzu nur sagen, das es mal so war, das man bei uns im Pool (Blutdurst) Alterac als ally zu 90% gewonnen hat und die restlichen BGs zu 90% verloren.

Mitlerweile ist Alterac so 50/50 und die anderen gewinnt man auch mal öfter, aber ich würde behaupten, das die ally ingesammt eher schlechter geworden ist.

Vor allem kotz ich immer wenn so Kommentare kommen wie: "Ohne Schmiede kann man nicht gewinnen" - Was ein Humbug, diese einstellugn versaut uns meistends das BG, wenn 10 leut zur Schmiede rennen und von 2 Hordlern aufgehalten werden, während die restlichen 13 Hordler 4 Basen holen -.-

Aber zum Glück (!!!!!) treffe ich des öfteren auch Gruppen an, die echt was drauf haben. Weil wenn die Heiler heilen, dann klappt das auch - wenn man sich die statistiken anschaut, gewinnt die Seite, wo die bessere Heilung hat.

Weil sagen wirs mal so - oftmals bin ich als Elementarschamane auf platz eins in der Heilung, obwohl 2 vollheiler im Bg sind - da muss dann doch was falsch laufen.


----------



## Cubicle (5. August 2008)

Natürlich wird die Allianz besser, in der anderen Richtung war ja auch kein Freiraum mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (5. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...




die allianz ist nicht besser geworden ...die horde nur schlechter. das liegt daran das sich die ganzen allianzer dachten..."hmm, wen ich einen hordler anfange gewinne ich bestimmt auch mal ein bg" ...nu das wurden dann wohl etwas zu viele ...und jetzt hat die horde ein dickes problem 

es gibt auch ein 2. grund für mehr alli-wins im av ....hordenside wurde extrem genervt indem der startpunkt zurück gesetzt wurde ...allerdings auch zurecht wie ich finde, spiele zwar selber hordler...aber das mit den startpunkt war schon eine gute sache ...nu brauch die horde nur noch eine brücke und eine deppenkurve die jeder benutzt und die welt ist rosarot =DD ...egal ich schweife ab naja ... =D

...mfg BloodlYy


----------



## Melethron (5. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aussieht auf Rat von Dalaran?


----------



## Zähm1 (13. September 2010)

das finde ich nicht in ordnung^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (13. September 2010)

allianz und besser in einem satz
was für wahnvorstellungen manche leute haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. September 2010)

Nekromantie vom feinsten O.o


----------



## Zanny (14. September 2010)

Das geile ist ja eigentlich das der Thread jetzt nach 2 Jahren auch endlich mal zutrifft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nekromantie vom feinsten O.o



Hätte er einen neuen erstellt, hätte jeder gemeckert, dass es solche Threads schon mehrmals gab.


----------



## tomtom79 (14. September 2010)

zum glück gibts arsenal 

ich spiele sowohl allianz als auch horde und meine statistik als alli liegt bei 60% gewonnen 40% verlorene rp blutdurst

euer gefühl täuscht schaut doch einfach in die statistik vom arsenal..


ach noch was die anzahl der kinder in wow hat die letzten jahre eher zum negativen für die horde entwickelt ^^ es ist ja so cool ein hordler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wehe die klassenkammeraden sind allis


----------



## Schlamm (14. September 2010)

Zähm schrieb:


> das finde ich nicht in ordnung^^


Muss man mit solch einen Kommentar den threat neu ausgraben?! xD


----------



## Tai Guy (14. September 2010)

Die Allianz ist so schlecht wie eh und je. Von 30 BGs in den letzten Tagen 2 mal am Strand gewonnen. Auf dem Server selbst (Blackrock) sieht es noch schlimmer aus. Vor nem halben Jahr lag der Win in Tausendwinter bei 50/50. Jetzt mitlerweile kann man sich freuen, wenn man mal AK machen darf. *An die letzten 5 klatschen im Kampf um Tausendwinter denken muss*


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (14. September 2010)

> Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally


sry den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen ^^
wenn man ohne kiddies pvp spielen will und ausgeglichene bgs will sollte man 
a) wie viele sagen erst spät am abend spielen
b) mit stammgruppen reingehn wenn man dauernd verliert
c) den leuten mal erklären um was es in dem bg geht ^^

vorallem c) kann man in AV gut benutzen da viele spieler generell ahnungslos sind bzw keine ahnung von taktik haben
c) lässt sich auch gut in anderen mmos benutzen *hust* bfbc2 "das heißt nicht umsonst rush ihr ****sniper" *hust* xD


----------



## blunty (14. September 2010)

Auf Alexstrasza gewinnen wir Hordler relativ oft. In Tausendwinter haben wir aber keine Chance. Traurig daran ist, das es nicht am Skill liegt, sondern einfach an dem Motto (oder Taktik) der Allies: MASSE ANSTATT KLASSE(40:1) !! Im BG geht diese Taktick zum Glück nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2010)

hea

wie es jetzt ist weiss ich nicht...aber als ich noch gespielt hab auf (Blackrock / Glutsturm) als allianzler wars recht ausgeglichen laut Arsenal. 49% win 51% lose.

allerdings wars so das wenn man gewinnen wollte musste man morgens spielen oder eine starke gruppe haben am abend.
gab tage da hab ich um die 15 bgs gemacht und hab die daily aber nicht geschafft.


----------



## orkman (14. September 2010)

Atroniss schrieb:


> In Auge des Sturm,Alterac und Ws sind die Allys saugut, nur In Becken sind sie irgednwie schlecht.



Bin von horde zur ally gewechselt leider , wegen nem freund ... ich blas denen oefters mal gehoerig den marsch im av etc... vllt liegts daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

PS: kein scherz


----------



## tuerlich (14. September 2010)

also ich habe seit es rnd bgs gibt, vllt 5% der bgs auf seiten der horde verloren. realmpool: blutdurst. und wenn man verliert, dann ioc oder sota. weis auch nicht, warum, aber es ist so ^^ auch im low bereich gibts selten bgs, die man verliert. (okay, ich erstell mir mit n paar freunden andauernd dks, zock se auf 58 und mach bis 60 bgs, um leute zu ärgern xD)


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. September 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> also ich habe seit es rnd bgs gibt, vllt 5% der bgs auf seiten der horde verloren. realmpool: blutdurst. und wenn man verliert, dann ioc oder sota. weis auch nicht, warum, aber es ist so ^^ auch im low bereich gibts selten bgs, die man verliert. (okay, ich erstell mir mit n paar freunden andauernd dks, zock se auf 58 und mach bis 60 bgs, um leute zu ärgern xD)



Wozu mehrere Dks? Reicht einer nicht?


----------



## Cobrastrike (14. September 2010)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...




Das leigt einzig daran, das ich meinen Gnommagier mal wieder ausgepackt habe.


----------



## schmetti (14. September 2010)

Ah die Allys werden besser, hab ich noch nix davon mitbekommen...
Liegt vielleicht daran das viele Hordler grade eine WOW Pause machen^^
Auf dem Realmpool  Blutdurst gewinnt meistens die Horde und 1kw ist auf Nathrezim  auch überwiegend in Hordehand.


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. September 2010)

Da haben Hordler einen alten Thread ausgegraben. Daran sieht man mal wieder das die ihr Gehirn irgendwo liegen gelassen haben. Oder haben die es im PvP verloren ? Ist die Ally doch besser geworden ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. September 2010)

auf Blackhand kann ich das nicht feststellen. Viele Hordler sind schon verwundert, wenn sie nicht den 1kw-Buff an ihrem Char sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (14. September 2010)

Faction-Change => die schlechten, unzufriedenen Allies werden zu Hordlern => Verlieren weiterhin, whinen im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (14. September 2010)

und hört doch endlich mal mit diesen ''kiddys'' sprüchen auf, auf beiden seiten gibt es sie, hab alli und horde char, und die flamen sich gegenseitig genau so wenn sie im bg am loosen sind.


----------



## DasGehirn (14. September 2010)

LoL Allys sind immernoch schlecht wie immer in bgs, ws 99% lose!Und die anderen kann man sagen zu 80%, und ich spiele viel pvp!
Du willst doch nur n Thead eröffnen und Aufmerksamkeit erregen.



Atroniss schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.



Willst du mir ernsthaft verklickern das du extra 3 chars zum "Testen" hochgezogen hast um zu sehen ob Allys auf allen 3 Realmpools besser geworden sind ? xD
Oder hat du 3 mal Kohle bezalht und hast den Realm gewechselt ? ...


----------



## Morpheusus (14. September 2010)

Man darf hier allerdings nicht die Horde oder Allianz als ganzes schlecht reden oder in den Himmel loben.

Wenn man verliert, dann liegt es in 90% aller Fälle an den Leuten im BG selbst und nicht an einer ganzen Fraktion. Es gibt auf jedem Server schlechte Leute, allerdings auch gute Leute.


Nur weil man 3 oder 4 BGs mal verliert, ist nicht gleich die ganze Fraktion schlecht.

Ich spiele auf Madmortem und früher hat die Horde wirklich sehr oft gewonnen. Viele haben rumgeheult und meinten, die Horde wäre ja so viel besser und sind teilweise rüber gegangen.

Naja....die meisten Leute habe ich danach sehr schnell wieder gesehen, weil die Allianz ja wohl doch nicht so schlecht oder die Horde wohl doch nicht jedes BG gewonnen hat.


Der Schein trügt immer. Aber das liegt wirklich in den meisten Fällen an den Leuten, die man im BG trifft. Da gibt es Leute die schon am rumheulen sind, wenn im 1k Winter sich vielleicht mal 2-3 Leute aufhalten die keine 80 sind. 
Genau diese Leute tragen dann ja angeblich auf einmal die Schuld, wenn man verliert. Viele begreifen einfach nicht, das es nicht auf 2-3 Leute ankommt, sondern auf alle Leute im BG. 

....und genau da liegt der Hase halt begraben.

Man wird nicht immer verlieren und man kan nauch nicht immer gewinnen. Wo bleibt denn da bitte der spaß an der Sache, wenn man andauernd gewinnt? Es wird den Leuten einfacher gemacht, sicherlich, aber das wars auch schon....

Ich mache schon seit Classic Zeiten PvP und ich weiß ganz genau wovon ich spreche ;-)


----------



## Najsh (14. September 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hab auch von der Horde zur Allianz gewechselt, aber nicht wegen PvP o.Ä., sondern weil die "Horde" nur noch aus einem großen Haufen Blutelfen und ein paar Untoten besteht



und jetzt stehste mitten in einem grossen Haufen Nachtelfen und ein paar Menschen


----------



## Megapunk (14. September 2010)

liegt an der spielweise.... also auch wenns merkwürdig klingt spiele auch beides alli und horde und allis und hordler spielen unterschiedlich. Wo die hordler meistens bis zum letzten kämpfen und es auch mal mit zwei allis gleichseitig aufnehmen, fliehen die meisten allis wenn sie absehen dass sie verlieren und rennen in die nächste alli grp rein..... 
somit enden 1 on 1 kämpfe meistens damit dass die hordler eins von 5 allis auf die mütze bekommen^^


----------



## Cazor (14. September 2010)

Megapunk schrieb:


> liegt an der spielweise.... also auch wenns merkwürdig klingt spiele auch beides alli und horde und allis und hordler spielen unterschiedlich. Wo die hordler meistens bis zum letzten kämpfen und es auch mal mit zwei allis gleichseitig aufnehmen, fliehen die meisten allis wenn sie absehen dass sie verlieren und rennen in die nächste alli grp rein.....
> somit enden 1 on 1 kämpfe meistens damit dass die hordler eins von 5 allis auf die mütze bekommen^^




ich sags ja ungern -aber: LOL


----------



## Zanny (14. September 2010)

Die ganzen Kids sind doch zur böhsen Horde getranst weil sie öfters gewonnen hat.
=> Tw gehört auf den meisten Server der Horde
=> Das spielerische Niveau der Allianz ist gestiegen


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. September 2010)

Es war schon immer so, dass bei Randomgruppen Leute ins BG gehen, die noch nie drin waren und dementsprechend keine Ahnung haben. Aber auf die Ratschläge der anderen hört man auch nicht, schließlich hat man ja den LK down. 

Wenn man im Handelschannel für Arathi 14 Leute ab 1000 Abhärtung sucht, darunter 4-5 Heiler und zwei dicke Krieger zum "tanken" und sich zudem im TS abspricht, dann gewinnt man praktisch immer. Obwohl man mit denen noch nie zusammengespielt hat. Aber sie kennen eben das BG und hören auf ihre Anweisungen. Genau das, worauf man bei Randoms nicht trifft.


----------



## eaglestar (14. September 2010)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> ...



Die Allianz wird schon seit 2 Jahren (29 July 2008) immer besser! Wann ist "sie" denn endlich gut?


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (14. September 2010)

RankGuildRealmProgressCriteria

1Paragon ®EU-Lightning's Blade*12/12 (H)*26115.00
2For the Horde ®EU-Nazjatar*12/12 (H)*25096.11 
3Ensidia ®EU-Tarren Mill*12/12 (H)*25096.11
4In extremisKR-Norgannon*12/12 (H)*24505.00
5The Zenith ClanKR-Tirion*12/12 (H)*24505.00
6Stars ®TW-Crystalpine Stinger*12/12 (H)*24479.73
7Wraith ®EU-Sargeras*12/12 (H)*24162.77
8Irae AoD ®EU-Mug'thol*12/12 (H)*24077.22
9Premonition ®US-Sen'Jin*12/12 (H)*24073.33
10AdeptUS-Dreadmaul*12/12 (H)*23610.56


Ja genau die allianz ist besser, das sehe ich!^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hinterhalt: Kann ich fast bestätigen *g* Obwohl die Allys in Arathi momentan mal wieder ein bisschen dominieren.



oh man... dann erwische ich immer verlierer gruppen.... hab 2 von 10 AVs gewonnen. arathi 1 von 10..... *snif*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. September 2010)

Der allgemeine Niederlagendurchschnitt der Allianz ist etwas geringer (also besser) geworden ... zumindest auf der Ewigen Wacht - und die Horde besitzt sehr selten Tausend Winter. Dennoch gehen die meisten Bgs definitiv nach wie vor an die Horde.


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

Ist heute Welttag der Nekromantie? Oder warum werden ausgerechnet heute die ganz alten Threads ausgegraben...vorhin 3 Jahre, nu' 2 Jahre *lölz*.

Naja, als ich mir noch PvP angetan habe, war da die Horde trotz immenser Unterzahl im Realmpool eigentlich bis auf 1KW (da hat's aber mit der Spielerverteilung am Server zu tun) die BGs bis fast immer gewonnen..ist aber schon wieder mind. 1 Jahr her...


----------



## Wolfmania (14. September 2010)

Ich spiele hauptsächlich auf "Hinterhalt" Horde + Allianz, und Horde gewinnt fast alles außer Alterac (was ja auf 80er mehr PvE ist). Nur gegen Franzosen (die dabei sind) wird meist schwer, da die es einfach können. Deutsche Allys sind in der Regel "Todesstoß-Futter" *grins* Und wenn ich auf Allyseite meine zwei 80er spiele, ist es meist geflame in den BG's - traurig - aber es ist seit Anfang BC so und da hat sich nichts geändert. Ob die "älteren" wohl mehr Horde spielen und entspannter drauf sind ? Wäre meine Vermutung...


----------



## schwarza (14. September 2010)

Also ich finds aktuell sehr ausgeglichen. Siegchance bei Allis auf Blutdurst liegt bei 50% aktuell, so geschätzt.

Das war schon schlimmer, vor ca. 6 Monaten lag die Chance bei ca. 25%, also jedes 4te BG hat man mal gewonnen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß die Allis inzwischen viel aktiver und kompakter spielen. Früher im Becken, einmal drei Basen eingenommen, dann alle gleich jetzt aber deffen, was dann meistens in die Hose ging. Inzwischen wird aggresiver und aktiver gespielt, nicht immer aber ich sehe das oft. Das geht auch nicht immer aber grad bei Becken oder Auge ist es wichtig aggresiv zu spielen, sich immer zu bewegen und am besten in der Gruppe.
Aber es ist auch manchmal Glück in welches BG man kommt, mal gibts en big lose und mal en en big win, am meisten mag ich aber die BGs wo beide Seiten gleich stark (schwach) sind und wirklich jedes Aufeinandertreffen zählt.

Ob das jetzt ein Trend ist, weiß ich nicht, kann aus meiner Erfahrung aber bestätigen, daß ich das Gefühl habe, daß die Allis stärker werden und es ist einfach nicht schöner in WOW als ein Blutelf-Paladin wegzuhauen :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. September 2010)

Naja, die 3-Basen-Deff wird in Random-BGs leider immer noch als taktisch angesehen, nach dem Motto "5 an jeder Base und Win". Das geht erfährungsgemäß immer in die Hose, weil der Gegner eben nicht mit 3 Leuten angreift, sondern mit 12. Und da können 5 Mann wenig reißen.


----------



## Najsh (14. September 2010)

Ich berichte jetzt mal meine individuellen Eindrücke vom Mithrilorden - da ich denke dass eine Pauschalaussage für sehr vage halte.

Bei uns auf dem Server war das Verhältnis (vor 4-5 Monaten) ca. 2 (allianz) : 1 (horde). 
Trotzdem war zB TW mindestens 50% auf Horde Seite - und grade zu rush hour Zeiten
wo AK reset war, war es tendenziell auf Horde Seite. 

In den "echten" BGs, war in den meisten Fällen das Verhältnis in der Regel ganz klar.
zB Alterac, war eine eine reine Einbahnstrasse für Horde - da wurde standardmässig
von Allies gezergt und es war absolut kein Land zu sehen. Man konnte noch glücklich
sein, wenn es nur 3-4 mehr Allies als Hordler waren... 
Ebenso gab es einige Horde dominierte BGs.


Auf BGs mit ausgeglichener Spielrzahl - hat keine Fraktion dominiert. 
Dass Horde oder Allianz über verbesserten PvP skill verfügt bzw dies
in irgendeiner Form pauschal erkennbar an Resultaten wäre - kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.

Und jeder hält sich doch immer für die Krönung der Schöpfung... 

Und welche Fraktion prozentual in den oberen arena ratings vertreten ist, weiss ich nicht,
aber auch das würde ich als wenig aussagekräftig erachten...

Also nach dem Motto: I am the Best - fuck the Rest

schönen Tag noch xD


----------



## tomtom79 (15. September 2010)

wer behauptet das allianz keine bg´s spielen kann soll mir seinen wow char namen sage das ich die statistik anschauen ! ansonsten sag ich nur horde ist genau so blöd wie allianz!


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

Wir bräuchten mal mehr allis auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpicory (15. September 2010)

War früher sehr lange auf Horde-Wrathbringer (RP Raserei). Man wartet 15-20 min bis ein BG aufgeht und gewinnt dann zu 80% (Bauchgefühl). Bin jetzt im gleich RP auf Alli-Seite... und merke die Kehrseite der Medaille... man wartet nur noch 1-3 min, dafür verliert man zu 80%. Was ist besser???? 
Da ich mir für Ehre nichts mehr an Rüssi kaufen kann, find ich Allianz besser, da ich lieber zocke, als in Dalaran rumzugammeln und zu warten bis es losgeht...


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

Solche Aussagen wie "Die Allianz ist viel besser im PvP!" sind natürlich immer nur Server-/Realmpool-bezogen und dazu noch sehr subjetkiv. 
Mir ist da eigentlich nie ein großer Unterschied aufgefallen, sei es in der Arena oder auf dem BG. 
Lediglich Tausendwinter ist bei uns aufm Server (Nethersturm) etwas häufiger in Händen der Allianz, was einfach an der größeren Alli-Spielerzahl bei uns aufm Server liegt. Aber auch das ist nur, wie ich's halt empfinde.


----------



## Su-Si (15. September 2010)

Nichts ist subjektiver als PvP in BGs^^ Hatte selbst lange das Gefühl, dass meine Fraktion (in diesem Fall, mit diesem Char: Allianz) extrem schlecht abschneidet. 

Ich habe mir dann mal die "Mühe" gemacht, die Siege und Niederlagen auf den BG (die ich spiele) festzuhalten. In Ws ists fast ausgeglichen, finde nicht, dass ein Schnitt von 14 : 17 für die Horde (..jaja^^) etwas darüber aussagt, dass "die" Allianzz total schlecht ist und "die" Horde einfach grundsätzlich besser spielt. 

Klar sind das jetzt nicht die meisten Spiele zum Vergleich, zeigt aber eine Richtung. Nach den zusammen 32 Spielen hätte ich vermutlich ansonsten weiterhin das Gefühl gehabt, dass wir extrem schlecht abschneiden. Liegt wohl daran, dass man sich über Niederlagen mehr ärgert, als man sich über Siege freut. 

Wird natürlich auf jedem Server wieder anders sein mit den Ergebnissen. Daher taugt das Beispiel auch nur um zu zeigen, dass ich zumindest für meine Person ein falsches Bauchgefühl hatte, was das Verhältnis Siege:Niederlagen anging, zumindest in Ws...denn im Arathi sah die Sache für die Allianz tatsächlich unerfreulicher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

Generell hat sich das alte Vorurteil "Horde = reifere Spieler. Allianz = eher Kiddies" (wenn's denn je gestimmt hat!) spätestens mit Burning Crusade verabschiedet. Seitdem haben wir ja auch ein Völkchen, dass bei Spielern jüngeren Semesters ganz gut ankommt ^^


----------



## immortal15 (15. September 2010)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...


im sturmangriff realmpool sind die hrdler auch noobs.......sry aber es ist so ......allys mchen da eh alles platt


----------



## Sorzzara (15. September 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Und komm mir keiner, dass hat nichts mit Kiddi zu tun, das wahre Leben beweist genau das Gegenteil.......
> Wenn ich schon im ADS 5 Leute auf der Plattform wie grenzdebiel von Li nach Re im Bild rennen sehe, weis ich das sind deppen Kiddis und das BG wird ein Lose und zu 95% trifft das dann auch zu.




Und was hat das wahre Leben mit EotS zu tun?

Ich bin ein 24 Jahre alter Akademiker, spiele seit Classic WoW, und renne vor JEDEM BG wie ein Cracksüchtiges Kaninchen hin und her, ausser ich bin auf meinem Pala/Druidentwink und muss buffen. Warum mach ich das? Ganz einfach, weil eine Minute Wartezeit, wenn die Gruppe voll ist übertrieben lang dauert, und mir schnell langweilig wird. Woraus Sozialwissenschaftler wie du das geistige Alter ihrer Mitspieler ableiten können ist teilweise echt erstaunlich.

u failed me, executus. u failed hard.


----------



## tomtom79 (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

diese statistik was anderes sagt und nein die kann man nicht fälschen


----------



## Trig (15. September 2010)

Nur zur Info, die ursprüngliche Aussage des Threats liegt fast 2 Jahre zurück. Da kann sich einiges ändern....


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. September 2010)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja wenn man bedenkt das der eine mehr als doppelt soviele BGs gemacht hat...

z.B 47 mal Arathi davon 22 Siege der andere 176 Arathi und 76 Siege.
Also eher ne schlechte Statistik


----------



## Trig (15. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich bin ein 24 Jahre alter Akademiker....
> Woraus Sozialwissenschaftler wie du das geistige Alter ihrer Mitspieler ableiten können ist teilweise echt erstaunlich.


Mit 24 Jahren Akademiker, solls ja geben, halt nicht wirklich viele....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deiner zweiten Aussage kann ich nur beipflichen, anscheinend sind in dem Spiel viele äußerst hellsichtige Menschen unterwegs, die aus einer einfachen Bewegung des Chars heraus den gesamten Lebensweg des gegenübers bestimmen können.

Btw. gehöre zu den Ü30-Spielern und ich bin ein Dauerhüpfer.... Kann auch nicht einfach nur rumstehen. Die Minute ist echt zu lang, auch in der Arena... Könnt mich auch gerne als Kiddie bezeichnen, weil ich nur am hüpfen bin, kein Prob damit...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomtom79 (15. September 2010)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man bedenkt das der eine mehr als doppelt soviele BGs gemacht hat...
> 
> z.B 47 mal Arathi davon 22 Siege der andere 176 Arathi und 76 Siege.
> Also eher ne schlechte Statistik



das sind beide meine chars 

was ich nur ausdrücken will ist das die horde in keinster weise eine übermacht hat 
und das alles rein subjektiv von euch empfunden wird


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. September 2010)

tomtom79 schrieb:


> das sind beide meine chars
> 
> was ich nur ausdrücken will ist das die horde in keinster weise eine übermacht hat
> und das alles rein subjektiv von euch empfunden wird



Achsooo, ich dachte es währe einem Gegner gegenübergestellt, verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

wie die horde/allianz spielt ist von den spielern abhängig.
wenn du gimps in deiner grp hast -> loooose
wenn du pro's dabei hast -> win
wenn du beides hast -> rumgeheule -> loooose
wenn du ne gute stm-grp hast -> BÄM! -> win

wurde hier schon zig mal erwähnt....

ps. spiele ne b11in und bin kein kiddie o.O galileo mistery inc.

Tezla - Ysera


----------



## vokalmatador (15. September 2010)

Villeicht liegt es einfach an euch .. ihr seid einfach so krass imba oder so krass low.. das euer team immer verliert bzw gewinnt..
und kiddis gibbet auf beiden seiten genug


----------



## DeusExMachina (15. September 2010)

mich würde in diesem zusammenhang mal interessieren, warum das so ist! warum auf den servern teilweise so ein extremes "ungleichgewicht" vorherrscht, das eine der beiden parteien, kaum eine chance hat, zu gewinnen? ich denke mit rassen und klassenbuffs hat das eher weniger zu tun. bei uns auf alleria zbsp. darfste froh sein, wenn die hordler in 5 tagen ein-bis zweimal 1k w besitzen. hier liegts aber an der klaren überzahl der allys. soviel zum balance by blizz^^ vll. wirds mit cata ausgewogener?!


----------



## syraiax (15. September 2010)

hey, "kiddys" gibt es bei den allys genauso wie bei der horde^^

und ich denke as die allys sich jetzt kooperativer und strategischer in den bg´s verhalten!


----------



## Fipsin (15. September 2010)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommen noch die ganzen Flames der Ally-Kinder, und das sind die Allys dazu, ist ganz amüsant da mal als Ally AV zu machen um zuhören zu können wie sie sich gegenseitig beschimpfen^^




Nunja, sagen wir es mal so, 
vom Körperlichen Alter bin ich noch Kiddy,
Spiele auf Allianz (Nur wegen RL-Freunden)
und hab deshalb einen Orc-DK auf 60 den
ich vieleicht mal leveln werde. (DK (TANK)
gefällt mir einfach). Und um ehrlich gesagt
hab ich auf Horde (Todeswache) Härtere
und dümmere Flames als auf Allianzseiten
(Antonidas) erlebt.

Jetzt flamet mich da ich u16 bin und einen
Nachtelf-Todesritter spiele. Nennt MICH 
aber bitte nicht RoXXoR-DK der keine 
Ahnung von Lore, geschweige den von
der Klasse hat...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2010)

syraiax schrieb:


> hey, "kiddys" gibt es bei den allys genauso wie bei der horde^^
> 
> und ich denke as die allys sich jetzt kooperativer und strategischer in den bg´s verhalten!



Naja seit BC-Release hat sich die Spielweise bei der Allianz auf "Hinterhalt" nicht geändert, kann ich berichten. Somit stellt sich die Frage, warum die Allys so ziemlich jedes WS und Arathi verlieren seit den Jahren...und es sind definitiv mehr flamer auf Allyseite als auf Hodenseite, da ich beide Seiten spiele. Doch entspannt BG's lassen sich halt nur bei der "dunklen Seite" machen^^ Ich behaupte, daß auf Hordenseite "vernünftigere" Spieler sind - ob Kiddies oder was auch immer ist eher nebensächlich, denn das Alter ist nicht immer ausschlaggebend...wobei ich als 30+ nicht immer rumhüpfe...hab ich aber noch nie gemacht...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hinterhalt: Kann ich fast bestätigen *g* Obwohl die Allys in Arathi momentan mal wieder ein bisschen dominieren.



Auch bei Hinterhalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warsong loose, Arathi und Alterac siehts immer gut aus, Ads ausgeglichen. Aber ist echt glück in welcher Gruppe man landet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (15. September 2010)

Dazu fällt mir eig nur eins ein :
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> F O R T H E H O R D E <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (15. September 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Nunja, sagen wir es mal so,
> vom Körperlichen Alter bin ich noch Kiddy,
> Spiele auf Allianz (Nur wegen RL-Freunden)
> und hab deshalb einen Orc-DK auf 60 den
> ...




kannste haben.... *flame* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ololo me is imba roxxor dk der keine ahnung von lore hat unso...kiddy!! xD 


scherz... zum thema das komm komplett aufm server an und auch auf die uhrzeit


----------



## JTR (15. September 2010)

Arkoras schrieb:


> . Ausserdem kommen noch die ganzen Flames der Ally-Kinder



horde hat auch kiddies also fangt doch nicht immer mit so nem müll an


----------



## Fremder123 (15. September 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja seit BC-Release hat sich die Spielweise bei der Allianz auf "Hinterhalt" nicht geändert, kann ich berichten. Somit stellt sich die Frage, warum die Allys so ziemlich jedes WS und Arathi verlieren seit den Jahren...und es sind definitiv mehr flamer auf Allyseite als auf Hodenseite, da ich beide Seiten spiele. Doch entspannt BG's lassen sich halt nur bei der "dunklen Seite" machen^^


Tjo, dann machst Du was falsch... spiele auch Alli auf Hinterhalt und verliere mitnichten "so ziemlich jedes WS und Arathi". Im Gegenteil, für den 100er Arathierfolg fehlt mir noch ein einziges. Warsong ist tatsächlich oft heikel, aber keineswegs aussichtslos. Auge des Sturms dürfte 50:50 sein, manchmal hauen wir sogar die Franzosen in die Pfanne (ist aber wirklich schwer). Ebenso Strand, Alterac und Insel. Also vielleicht liegt es auch an Dir und Du ziehst den Schnitt in den BGs, wo Du anwesend bist, in den Keller... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was in der Tat oft zu beobachten ist, ist das bessere Zusammenspiel der Horde. Klappt das allerdings bei der Allianz ebenso, sind wir dem Gegner mindestens ebenbürtig.


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2010)

Dann wird es an den Zeiten liegen, da ich erst immer ab 20/21H spiele...mir fehlt noch 8300 Ruf bei Warsong, dann hab ich die den Titel, doch das scheint noch eine laaange Aufgabe zu werden...snif


----------



## Fremder123 (15. September 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Dann wird es an den Zeiten liegen, da ich erst immer ab 20/21H spiele...mir fehlt noch 8300 Ruf bei Warsong, dann hab ich die den Titel, doch das scheint noch eine laaange Aufgabe zu werden...snif


Als vollzeitarbeitender Familienvater (2 Kleinkinder) bin ich ebenfalls erst zu dieser Uhrzeit on und erlebe dann Siege ebenso wie Niederlagen. Also nur daran kanns nicht liegen, hängt auch immer von der ganzen Gruppe ab. Neulich beklagte ich mich im Arathibecken bei einem Druiden meines Servers, dass heute nur schlechte Spiele und Niederlagen zu verzeichnen wären. Da meinte der Baum: "Nö, bin die ganze Zeit in Bgs wo die Allianz gewinnt". Kann also absolut unterschiedlich sein.^^

Ruftechnisch hab ich Alterac auf ehrfürchtig (ist ja nicht sooo schwer), aber die anderen beiden werd ich wohl trotz häufigem BG-Besuch nicht mehr bis dahin schaffen. Gegen das Rufpushen in Warsong ist jenes bei der Winterquellfrostsäbler-Fraktion (oder so ähnlich) eine wahre Erholung.


----------



## Vadesh (15. September 2010)

Auf Hinterhalt ist es meiner Beobachtung so, dass man anhand der Server der Gegner fast schon sagen kann, wie das BG ausgeht. Natürlich ist das nichts sicheres.

Wenn die Allianzler von den deutschen Servern des Realmpools kommen (Area52, Dethecus, Todeswache und co) dann kann man fast von einem Sieg der Horde ausgehen. Sobald die Gegner Franzosen sind, kann man sich sicher sein, dass es ein schweres und langes Bg wird, dass meistens mit einem Sieg der Franzosen endet.
Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber bei den Franzosen rennen ewig viele Heiler rum und meistens mittendrin ein MS-Krieger mit Shadowmourne der von 4 Heilern der eigenen Gilde beschützt wird. Man könnte denken, er will den Erfolg machen (20 Todesstöße ohne selbst zu sterben), wenn man diesen Spieler aber 20 BGs nacheinander an den Hacken hat und er mit tödlichster Sicherheit den Erfolg schon hat, dann wird man leicht sauer.

Es ist einfach ungeil, wenn ein Krieger zur Schmiede gestürmt kommt und 5 Leute ihn nicht töten können oder einen seiner Heiler, weil sie sich alle gegenseitig hochheilen.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. September 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Wenn die Allianzler von den deutschen Servern des Realmpools kommen (Area52, Dethecus, Todeswache und co) dann kann man fast von einem Sieg der Horde ausgehen.


Komme wie gesagt von Todeswache und ich kann dem eben nicht zustimmen, zumindest nicht wenn ich spiele. Klar gewinnt die Horde oft, aber zu sagen, es ist fast todsicher gegen "deutsche" Allis halte ich dann doch für ein wenig unvorsichtig. Aber jeder macht da halt eigene Erfahrungen.^^



Vadesh schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ungeil, wenn ein Krieger zur Schmiede gestürmt kommt und 5 Leute ihn nicht töten können oder einen seiner Heiler, weil sie sich alle gegenseitig hochheilen.


Ungeil aber effektiv.^^ Hatte sowas ähnliches neulich im AdS. Haben zu dritt am Blutelf-Turm auf einen Heilpala der Horde eingedroschen, der solange überleben konnte bis Verstärkung eintraf und noch mehr Heiler uns das Leben schwer machten. Da ich aber selbst je nach Lust und Laune Heilpala im BG spiele kann ich das nachvollziehen... bei guter Spielweise ist man nicht so einfach kleinzukriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malis23 (15. September 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ungeil, wenn ein Krieger zur Schmiede gestürmt kommt und 5 Leute ihn nicht töten können oder einen seiner Heiler, weil sie sich alle gegenseitig hochheilen.



lol it's pvp


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

Ally sucks!


----------



## Holoas (15. September 2010)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...



Alter eine Tüte Deutsch hat noch niemandem geschadet.


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2010)

dann mal n Fazit: es ist Server-und Gruppenabhängig ! Und Franzosen gewinnen fast immer^^


----------



## soullink (15. September 2010)

Ich find seit man die Fraktionen und Server wechseln kann dominiert die Horde mehr als vorher.


----------



## Nomisno (15. September 2010)

Ohne einen einzigen Post gelesen zu haben...Mimimi -.-


----------



## Kafka (15. September 2010)

Naja ich finde das Problem bei der Horde ist, das es schon vorm Start des BG´s zu viele Besserwisser gibt. da reden 2-3 leute durcheinander wie man es nun angeht und das verwirrt halt die Gruppe^^


----------



## Cathan (15. September 2010)

Bestes Beispiel für den Skill der Allianz: Server Frostwolf.
Von dem Server hab ich bei der Horde schon viele deppen und kiddies gesehen, die allis des Servers spielen aber meist sehr gut und es gibt kaum Failer.


----------



## Pereace2010 (15. September 2010)

2 Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben. Nice!


----------



## Petu (15. September 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Generell hat sich das alte Vorurteil "Horde = reifere Spieler. Allianz = eher Kiddies" (wenn's denn je gestimmt hat!) spätestens mit Burning Crusade verabschiedet. Seitdem haben wir ja auch ein Völkchen, dass bei Spielern jüngeren Semesters ganz gut ankommt ^^



Genau das "Vor"urteil hat mit Sicherheit viele dazu bewegt, von der Allianz zur Horde zu gehen. Mit Sicherheit auch die, auf die dieses Urteil(!) zutrifft.
Das Ergebnis ist in meinen Augen, das es, wenn ich es am Verhalten festmache, tatsächlich zu einer Umkehr des Vorurteils gekommen ist...... 
Ich habe von der Horde zu Allianz gewechselt weil mit das ganze "Roflolol lowbob nub, ich bihn soh tohll, r0xxorpwnZ yuh"-Geschwafel kräftig auf den Hodensack ging.


----------



## -Garrett- (15. September 2010)

Horde or die pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (15. September 2010)

-Garrett- schrieb:


> Horde or die pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer ist die ? Heisst so dein Char ? Ihr Hordler seid echt unkreativ.


----------



## Nerevar88 (15. September 2010)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Bg bei uns auf Hinterhalt sind Becken,Auge und Warsong fast immer looses,besonders Warsong.
> Alterac liegt die siegeschance ca bei 60-70%..Also bei uns Alianzler..
> Das war eig schon immer so,auch vor BC.(auser mit dem auge^^)



Nur leider geht Alteract nie auf bei uns xD


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Also bei uns ist PvP bei der Horde schwer. Und wenn ich sage schwer, meine ich schwer. Böse gesagt, Noobs haben keine Chance. Und mit Noobs meine ich keine Noobs vom Equipment her, sondern die keine ahnung haben, und einfach mal feucht fröhlich mitmachen. Wenn alle spuren, gehts auch gut.


----------



## muddle (15. September 2010)

Also bei mir ist es so das bei Kriegshymnschlucht der win/loseschnitt etwa gleich ist.. Arathi: Horde gewinnt um einiges mehr. Auge: kp erst einmal gespielt. Alterac: eigentlich fast nur wins (von 10 Schlachfeldern vieleicht 2 loses)
die beiden neuen etwa ausgewogen.

Achja ich bin ally (Nachtelf jäger, und nein nur weil ich guten/keinen damage schiebe bin ich kein zerger sondern einfach gut oder deffer^^)


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

Heute ist mir wieder in 1k Winter aufgefallen, wenn die Allianz keine Stacks hat, also 1vs1. Klar im Vorteil ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich spiele seid Oktober 2005 World of Farmcraft, war bisher fast nur Horde und machte viel PvP, ich habe mal nen Allichar auf 70 gebracht und spiele jetzt mittlerweile viel Ally.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist das sie in PvP voll gut geworden sind.Ich habe das mal in 3 Rp gestest(Blutdurst,Todbringer als Hodler und Sturmangriff als Ally), was mir auffällt ist, das die Horde total schlecht geworden ist.
> ...



Gut möglich, war schon ne Weile nicht mehr im PVP, also hat die Allianz jetzt sogar mal eine Chance auf den Sieg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... ich sehe seit BC die Allis langsam besser werden, weil einfach auf Allianzseite wesentlich mehr Druiden und Palas rumrennen als nei der Horde.
Palas waren nunmal in WOtlk echt heftig, und generell hat selbst Blizzard schon zugegeben, dass die Healpower im BG zu heftig ist, sie diese jedoch wie den Pala auch nicht richtig angleichen konnten, ohne das Healoutput im PvE zu stark zu reduzieren. Wenn ich manchmal sehe, was z.B. ein Priest aus der eigenen Reihe mir an Heals reindückt, das mich nichtmal 4 Alli-DD's down bekommen (Destro-Hexer wohlgemerkt),
ist das auch kaum verwunderlich. Die Horde hat wesentlich mehr DD Caster (da Untote Locks und Mages nen großen Prozentsatz ausmachen) was zu BC-Zeiten natürlich echt übel war.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das verhältnis auf 85 einpendelt.


----------

